# Writing Vaheguru. 51 Thousand Times Or One Lakh?



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 8, 2009)

The Bhai Guriqbal Singh Group of the Kaulaan Trust has a new initiative in place....caalled the...." 300 saal bhagtee likhan de naal"..on the lines of 300 saal GURU de naal....to encourage students of Schools and Colleges throughout Punjab to submit WRITTEN Copy Books with...51 Thousand Vaheguru....or 100,000 Vaheguru..in order to win Gold/Silver/Bronze Medals and other "recognition".
This initiative is ongoing in Punjab...First Such Recognition Samagam was held in SULTANPUR LODHI  yesterday whereby thousands of students from schools and colleges around the Kapurthala District submitted tyheir Copy-Books or Registers or loose A4 sheets of paper filled with lines and lines of VAHEGURU....the Organsiers had a tough time counting and making sure each one had the right number of Vaheguru written as claimed ..one Deaf and Dumb Girl had written 1 LAKH Vahegurus...
Copy books form Amritsar Sector are also being collected...

IMHO..a COMPLETE WASTE OF PRECIOUS PAPER...poor students can hardly afford copy books for ordinary school work...and A4 papers are so rare because its expensive in "paper short" Punjab....WHAT PURPOSE is erved by this ?? absolutley NOTHING...Except a New GIMMICK by vested interests...


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru....51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh ??*

truly a gimmick


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru....51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh ??*

One may scribble VAHEGURU, millions of times. It will do nothing but may give the person carpal tunnel syndrome besides killing many many  trees to make the paper.

It seems the organisers of this who are training the people more about me-ism by giving medals for the most scribbles, should help them learn the tools given to us in SGGS, our ONLY GURU.

Now, after this thoughtless action has been taken, the organisers should help these kids to plant the same number of trees as the numbers of scribbles on the sheets of paper.

In some of the Sikh camps that are held here in the US, I have seen kids with the counters in their hands which they press every time, they utter VAHEGURU, one more health hazard and thoughtless process.

Guru Nanak Dev ji  warns us about this parroting and thoughtless actions. He teaches us that any words written or spoken mean nothing without actions. Otherwise, He says, in the following lines that if  parroting were true, then even the ants would have the desire to have the wings and fly to the skies.

That is what I understand from the Pauri number 32 of Jap ji.

Ik du jeebon Lakh hoei, Lakh hoveh Lakh vees.
 Lakh,Lakh gherah akhieyei, EK Naam JAGDEES.

Eiet rah pat pavreieh, charieih hoei ikees.

Sunh galan akkas kee, kita ayees rees

Nanak nadri payeeie koori kooreh thdeese ||32||


Tejwant Singh


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru....51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh ??*

Tejwant ji

Truly planting trees, an organized outreach program with hundreds of children sponsored to plant trees, each year -- that would be huge.

The writing and chanting of this and that was probably selected because of the idea of sending a massive vibration through the universe from all the combined efforts of devotes. Sort of like a "cone of power." This is a shamanistic concept-- to have a large number of people joining forces to chant (in this case write) the same syllables over and over within a specified period of time. The vibration is then concentrated within a narrow span of time and that makes its "potential" energy much stronger. In a word - POOJA.

Sorry if any should find my words offensive, but it is POOJA! It assumes that Waheguru needs the booster shot of vibratory energy in order to notice. Waheguru might be  too inept to respond to weak signals and scattered particles and diffused waves. We can't take any chances. :shock:

_P/S - Now that I have been bold and have written this -- you know that I am going to get a big kick in my email for having a negative attitude ...never fails. _


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru....51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh ??*

The ONLY baba planting trees and cleaning up rivers is nirmala saadh baba Balbir Seechewaal..( there may be one or two more who i havent heard about..BUT seechewaals work i have personally seen and evaluated)..all the rest are busy destroying whatever historical heritage left to make marble Gurdwaras (personally owned)


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru....51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh ??*

I have read about him and his work. And you know what HE IS ALWAYS BEING CRITICIZED AS AN IMPOSTER! 

The more  things change the more they stay the same -- but here is where we could go public with our own form of media advocacy to promote the positive and the engaged Sikhism that Nanak was talking about.   

I am making a list.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru....51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh ??*

Narayanjot Kaur Jio, gurfateh.

Yes you are right ji. We must have our own standards as we are a media in our own right.
There are many things wrong with this Baba Seechewaal..BUT whatever he is doing RIGHT has to be acknowledged. My point is..Accept what is RIGHT as per Gurmatt and reject what is manmatt. As easy as that.

1. He tried to Force his way through on the river cleaning project - i met with poor farmers who own small plots of land on the riversides of Kali vein ( YES its Kali vein BLACK VEIN River..and beleive me..the water is Pitch Black)..and THOSE are their livelihood...the Babs "goondas" beat up these poor villagers to force them to give up a 20 metre strip for the Baba to plant trees...I met one such farmer..his 4 acres land has the River surround it in a tight LOOP..so IF he gives up 20 metres he loses HALF his land..for FREE !! (sewa said the babas men..how can SEWA be forced ?? Will SEWA feed my family ?? He was beaten up in a demonstration..so such things do happen..its so easy to see the BIG PICTURE for someone far away..but to him whose livelihood is in danger..all he can see is his family starving !!..SO the Baba went on to do his environmental work elsewhere..and he succeeded..KUDOS..the River Banks are a JOY to visit..the stretch of River near his DERA is clean as a whistle..people boating..on it..ALL PLUS POINTS....in the Babas favour...so lets HIGHLIGHT THOSE.:happy:


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru....51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh ??*

What happened to the villagers after that. The same kind of dilemma is happening in South America. The rain forests are being destroyed, but clearing the rain forests opens up agricultural lands for peasants and provides jobs for others in related industries. This is always a problem.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru....51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh ??*

Status Quo....the river is black from soil sliding down into it from the banks...so the ideal situation is to DEEPEN and Concrete the River with Precast shells ( like they do in malaysia) and this will make the river itself give up land on its banks..which cna then be planted with trees..the village average landholdings are too small to be further divided..so even IF the 20 metre pattrree (bank) is Paid for..the remainder is too small to do farming....IF the Bab buys it all..then what livelihood for the faarmer ? a chickena nd egg sitaution seems.
Anyway the Baba was successful in DIVERTING Raw sewage and village waters from flowing into the river - again the Big town Corp like Jullender kapurthala etc are harder to"convince" while small villages can be arm twisted..according to the baba from what he told me on y last viist..many villages are cooperating..only way is to dig large holding ponds in the villages to hold this dirty water and only let it flow into the river after it has settled/cleansed itself thru nature..again due to land shortage..whereby such large PONDS did exist in each village..they were grabbed by land mafia/vested interets, and filled up and are now farming land..so difficult to get more land for ponds..
I see great potentila as the baba is deeply interested in his pet projects..and not so deep into building up his dera or marble gurdwaas for goluck only..so there is hope..the Vein River beautification, Sultanpur beautification projects are proceeding rather well..I have been invited again this year to see for myself...


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru....51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh ??*



> IMHO..a COMPLETE WASTE OF PRECIOUS PAPER



Gyani Ji,

Being a student of Gurbani Senthia Paath class, I have some queries about writing the word "Waheguru" for a lifetime.

My first approach is from the viewpoint of the "power of the Word". For example, words have the power to make one cry or laugh - I read the thread "Two Choices" and it made me cry. 

Kindly give me your sincere views based on the power of words.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru....51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh ??*



namjap said:


> Gyani Ji,
> 
> Being a student of Gurbani Senthia Paath class, I have some queries about writing the word "Waheguru" for a lifetime.
> 
> ...



Naam Japp Ji,
Gurfateh.

IMHO...
Gurbani tells us very clearly that "HE" cannot be written...not even IF all the paper is used and all the oceans become ink...He cannot be "spoken"..even if our tongues become billions and billions...multipleid by billions more.Japji sahib makes this amply clear.

WAHEGURU has to be "written..spoken"..on our HEARTS. We have to FOLLOW...implement..Gurbani..WAHEGURU in our Daily Lives...this writing..speaking..will carry with US....as we go to the Sachee dargah and Sacha pirr maleah..Gurmukh JANAM SWAAR Dargeha chaleah...the Vital ingredient is Janam SWAAR..and that is ACTION..in relation to the other LIVING BEINGS that are part of His creation...destroying TREES to make Paper to "write" his Name..is like Killing chickens to Feed our body so that our tongue can speak His name....killing he chicken may be slightly justified as food for survival of the body..the tree destruction to simply write His Name cannot be justified in any way...
DHRIGH tinah da jeeveah..jo likh likh vecheah NAUN..this is indeed "selling" His name because ALL the ones who submitted their copy books are doing it for the Medals, the recognition...the haumaii nu pattheh paun wasteh.
IMHO its all a GRAND Propoganda GIMMICK by a person who also condones..propogates various anti gurmatt actions during his kirtan samgams as well...he did this in malaysia too..many times. He insists on calling Kaullan Bibi as MATA Kaullan inspite of various historical proofs offered that the word MATA is sacred and used ONLY for the Guru Sahibaans Mata, Mehls and even a Warrior like Bhago is called MAI and not MATA. Kaullan was not even a relative of the Guru..she is addressed as bIBI kaullan..but Guriqbal Singh insists on Mata Kaullan.
My thoughts...as per my understanding of Gurmatt and Gurbani...


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru....51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh ??*

Gyani Ji,

Well, thank you for your viewpoint but you haven't touched on the 'power of the word'.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru....51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh ??*



namjap said:


> Gyani Ji,
> 
> Being a student of Gurbani Senthia Paath class, I have some queries about writing the word "Waheguru" for a lifetime.
> 
> ...



Namjap ji,

Guru Fateh.

I apologise for piggyback riding on the post addressed to Gyani ji, but somehow as a Seeker, a learner, a student of Sikhi myself, I felt compelled to give my 2 cent worth. I hope you do not mind.

I agree with you that words have power and the best proof of that power is in all the pages of SGGS, our ONLY GURU. However, cutting trees which the powerful words of the SGGS tell us not to, to write one word repeatedly has no power for no one. By doing what these people have done is disrespect and mocked the true power of the words which is in SGGS, our ONLY GURU.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru....51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh ??*



> However, cutting trees which the powerful words of the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji tell us not to, to write one word repeatedly has no power for no one. By doing what these people have done is disrespect and mocked the true power of the words which is in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, our ONLY GURU.



Pati tore malini, pati pati jiyo..... comes to mind.
Thanks. 
Maybe we should even stop printing SGGS on paper. Please comment.


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru....51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh ??*

On the contrary, see Ang 322 

... those hands who lovingly write the praises of the Lord are pure.:advocate:


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru....51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh ??*



namjap said:


> On the contrary, see Ang 322
> 
> ... those hands who lovingly write the praises of the Lord are pure.:advocate:




Namjap ji,

Guru Fateh.

It is interesting to notice that you quote one verse before which makes you agree with what I said and then you quote another one which makes you disagree.

One thing we should keep in mind that,SGGS is not self -contradictory.

Please post the whole Shabad and if you want to post the literal translation, I have no problem with that, but I urge you also to express your views about the Shabad. What message does the Shabad gives you and share with us in your own words.

Regarding the idea of not printing SGGS which is full of the power of words and our only tool box which teaches us to breed goodness within has nothing to do with  writing one word repeatedly thousands of times. By doing this, any word loses its power and lastly, the power of words can only be appreciated when those words are put into actions. SGGS demands that from us.

We need books to teach our kids. However, technology is catching up. We do not print as many newspapers, magazines etc. etc that can been seen on the internet. Provided we plant more trees than we cut to use as paper, then I do not see any problem.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru....51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh ??*



> We need books to teach our kids. However, technology is catching up. We do not print as many newspapers, magazines etc. etc that can been seen on the internet. Provided we plant more trees than we cut to use as paper, then I do not see any problem.



I had plastic sheets in mind when I said :


> Maybe we should even stop printing Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji on paper. Please comment.


 Just like some countries are using plastic instead of paper for currency, so can the Sikh Panth print water-proof granth for our scriptures. The pages can be wiped clean like never before.

My opinion on writing waheguru is even better than japping waheguru because when it is written there is more concentration devoted to the power of the word and there is more involvement by the individual.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru....51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh ??*

Namjap ji,

Guru Fateh.

You write:



> My opinion on writing waheguru is even better than japping waheguru because when it is written there is more concentration devoted to the power of the word and there is more involvement by the individual.



I am a bit confused by you assertion. What is the power of writing any word again and again? Our ONLY GURU, SGGS commands us to use the power of words what we call Gurbani into actions.

Do you mean, in your opinion, plastic is environmentally friendlier than paper which is bio degradable and plastic is not? Your this assertion is also confusing to me.

And, I am still waiting  for the whole Shabad  in your own words on panna 322 which you claim consists of contradcition.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Admin (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru... 51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh?*

Please take no offence but i do prefer opening a microsoft word document on my laptop and do what ever i do... i can type waheguru waheguru a billion times without even destroying a single tree, more environmentally friendly.  

Moreover, i even prefer, reading Gurbani on my laptop, more readily approachable and more readily available for searching the various translations, quoting, bookmarking, cut and paste jobs and what not. 

Does reading and contemplating Gurbani on a laptop reduces my devotion to my Guru in any way?


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru... 51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh?*



Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> The Bhai Guriqbal Singh Group of the Kaulaan Trust has a new initiative in place....caalled the...." 300 saal bhagtee likhan de naal"..on the lines of 300 saal GURU de naal....to encourage students of Schools and Colleges throughout Punjab to submit WRITTEN Copy Books with...51 Thousand Vaheguru....or 125,000 Vaheguru..in order to win Gold/Silver/Bronze Medals and other "recognition".
> This initiative is ongoing in Punjab...First Such Recognition Samagam was held in SULTANPUR LODHI  yesterday whereby thousands of students from schools and colleges around the Kapurthala District submitted tyheir Copy-Books or Registers or loose A4 sheets of paper filled with lines and lines of VAHEGURU....the Organsiers had a tough time counting and making sure each one had the right number of Vaheguru written as claimed ..one Deaf and Dumb Girl had written 1 LAKH Vahegurus...
> Copy books form Amritsar Sector are also being collected...
> 
> IMHO..a COMPLETE WASTE OF PRECIOUS PAPER...poor students can hardly afford copy books for ordinary school work...and A4 papers are so rare because its expensive in "paper short" Punjab....WHAT PURPOSE is erved by this ?? absolutley NOTHING...Except a New GIMMICK by vested interests...




This is where the issue of wasting paper came up. The Organizers actually wanted paper copy if I read this correctly. I still say it is POOJA. Gyani and I were concerned about environmental questions and maybe hatched that concern in our conversation.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru... 51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh?*

Naam japp jio,
Gurfateh.

I will and can only reiterate what i myself understand of Gurbani.
My understanding..is HANDS were given to us by The Creator to do GOOD..the Eyes are given to see good, the ears are given to hear Good..and so on.

1. IF just One Word ..ANY "WORD"...was that powerful..there would be no need for Ten jamas of Nanak Jyot to write 1429 aangs of SGGS...and no need for Guru Nanak ji Sahib to go around collecting the Bhagat banis/Farid Jis bani etc. IN Fact NONE of the GURUS ever wrote this One WORD even ONCE in their Life time...and NONE of the Bhagats or farid Ji also used this "word" even once in their writings.
This fixation with "power of One word" is stressed by the DERAWALLAHS..exclusively. I have so many books of the Nanaksari Saadhs which detail the Immense Power of..so many mantars jaaps of this and that...and EACH WRITING is to ensure that the Person AVOIDS a SEHAJ PAATH of the Complete SGGS - all attention is focussed on making us beleive that so many mool mantars..so many wahegurus..etc are SUFFICIENT and Carry much more "weight" than any Sehaj paath..that a Sehaj paath..and therefore UNDERSTANDING GURBANI..and hence attempts to FOLLOW and USE GURBANI..are all entirely SUPERFLOUS as every MERIT can be earned meely by repeating so amny moolmantars..waheguurs..etc.
The "power" of the Word is in the FOLLOWING...as they say a PICTURE speaks a THOUSAND WORDS...so a PICTURE is in fact even more "powerful" than any WORD ??
Should the SGGS been a PICTORIAL "ESSAY" and thus be more powerful ?? a gurbani student of mine had brought up such a point when we visited the Central Sikh musueum in Amrtisar....and he wanted to know why the GURUS didnt PAINT PICTURES..or allow their sikhs to paint a picture of Guru Arjun ji sitting on a Hot Plate ?? (as an example).
The GURU who sat on the Hot Plate..didnt want us to merely READ his "words"..or merely "look" at his picture..HE WANTED US TO BE READY TO SIT ON THE HOT PLATE..if there was a need to..and THOUSANDS of SIKHS did just THAT..when it was REQUIRED.
Avar UPDESSEH aap na kareh..Our GURUS were NOT like that...they taught us how to ACT...as GUR-SIKHS...aapeh GURU..aapeh CHELA...a GUR+SIKH Combination..INTERCHANGEABLE...no difference between the two..
Before the advent of Guur nanak ji Sahib..there were already THOUSANDS of people, calmly sitting in isolated places..bhoras..himalayan caves..etc etc silently SPEAKING the NAME...over and over...Raam..Hari..Gopal..Krishan....they were practising the POWER of the WORD ??..Experiencing the Power of the WORD ?? BUT GURU NANAK JI DIDNT APPROVE !!! To Him these were FAILURES..Read Sidh Ghost. Did Guru Ji go to them to learn about the Power of the WORD ?? or to congratulate them on the excellent way they were doing this...NO..Guru Ji went to TEACH them it was wrong...This is NOT the way the WORD POWER is to be expressed...ACTIONS speak LOUDER !!..and ACTION means DOING.
BTW..there is not a single record of any Guru sahib..or his Sikhs...till RECENT TIMES when the "SANTS and Brahmgianis" flooded the Punjab..ever encouraging REPETITIOUS WRITING of a Single WORD to earn "merit". There are however Hundreds of instances of "ACTION"..langgar wood seva of Bhai manjh...Bringing water from Beas by Bhai Amardass Ji, Paani dhovaan, pakha ferahn, of Guru Arjun Ji...and of course the SHAHEEDEAN of Gursikhs where they put their religious beleifs into Action. ACTION required would be to BUILD ROADS..build Hospitals...schools.....dispensaries..wells..sarovars...PINGALWARRAS...workshops to give employment to sikh children...GURU SAHIBS did ALL THOSE....no Guru ever collected "books" which had waheguru written 1 lakh times...Guru ANGAD JI began schools/Gurmukhi education..no record He ever asked his students to just write one word...no matter how powerful....( this was left to 21st century guriqbal singh)

Bhagat Pooran Singh of Pingalwarra is a modern 20th Century epitome of GURSIKH in ACTION. Literally 24 hours of his day was spent in taking care of his inmates...writing pamphlets/books on the Environment, sikh history, social issues, women folk, education, gurbani araths ( Bhagat Ji was not highly educated at all hardly literate..BUT just read any of his pamphlets/books..and you will see how "brilliant" they are...and especially taking into account the little time he had to spare from the duties of taking care of the mental and other sick in the pingalwarra..only an "inner light" could be responsible for them. His NITNEM was ACTION ORIENTED....not the Himalayan Sidhs type. Plenty of Himalayan Sidh types of DERA operating sants etc..BUT not a SINGLE BOOK on Gurbani aarths..on the environment etc ever emerges from any such..whatever "naam kamaii" these people do ( i doubt any..but give them the benefit of the doubt anyway)..is FOR THEIR OWN selves only..NOTHING for the LOKAII..the SANSAAR...Opposite to what GURBANI tells us..GURSIKH is FOR the Lokaii..the world...only what we DO will follow us.

PS. btw the "plastic" SGGS sounds just like plastic money...so easy to spend..get into debt....go bankrupt..apply for govt aid to bail out..go back to same habits...a "sound" i dont think fits the SGGS which is all out against such. My friend was in Sydney recently...there he was sitting peacefully in his patka and small beard and all on the LRT..wehn a DRUNK Gora came abroad. He headed straight for Singh..and started off like this...EH you..EH YOU..with the Bandana and Robin Hood Beard...I am talking to YOU !! You think you are a Big Gangster ?? Wearing a bnadana..beard..look at ME..I am a REAL GANGSTER..I got a REAL GUN ( took out his gun and waved it..)..YOU bandana beardie..do you ahve a Gun ? I know you bandanas carry a small BLUNT KNIFE..show me..show me the knife..you PLASTIC GANGSTER !! When my friend ignored him..he went away...BUT when he returned and narrated this anectdote..we laughed so much i nearly choked...the word PLASTIC came to mind- we have made the WEAPON KIRPAN..into a BLUNT PLASTIC SYMBOL...i fail to see what practical use a blunt kirpan is...sorry for digression...i also fail to see what good a plastic sggs will be...the "Saskaar BABAS" sure wont like it because then they cant ask for too much SUDH DESI GHEE to plaster the pages..with the Paper SGGS at least they are sure the GHEE will be hundreds of kilos in EXCESS..because "GURSIKHS" think they can BUY MERIT by donating GHEE for saskaar of their GURU...doesnt matter if its all in excess..who wants to be left out ..sorry if i offended..i am very passionate about what i beleive in...??...ramblings..ramblings..take what is Gurmatt and discard the rest...JIOS.:advocate:


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru... 51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh?*

Gyani ji  Now I understand it much better.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru... 51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh?*



Aman Singh said:


> Please take no offence but i do prefer opening a microsoft word document on my laptop and do what ever i do... i can type waheguru waheguru a billion times without even destroying a single tree, more environmentally friendly.
> 
> Moreover, i even prefer, reading Gurbani on my laptop, more readily approachable and more readily available for searching the various translations, quoting, bookmarking, cut and paste jobs and what not.
> 
> Does reading and contemplating Gurbani on a laptop reduces my devotion to my Guru in any way?



Aman Ji..Gurfateh.

Even before the advent of Lappys and Microsoft Word...the Buddhist Lamas have come up with ingenious ways of "repeating" these "words of Power"..
Several Years ago, in the 1990s when I visited Lhasa I went to a Monastery where they had literally thousands of Paper Pakhiaan...Paper Mills going round and round in the WIND.... Each Paper Mill or pakhee had Budhhist Mantras written on them..and as they swirled in the WIND...the Mantras swirled too..and the "merit" went to the person who "Math-tekked" that Fan to the Monastery. Stands to REASON that since Buddhism PREDATES..US by nearly 2500 YEARS..the SANT BABAS will very soon also begin giiving out such FANS with WAHEGURU written on them..and as the wind blows..the waheguru will bring merit to the matha-tekker !!  The Buddhists stopped making merit out of merely wriiting their "mantras"...2000 years ago...we are just beginning to...we are ON the WAY... Have the Buddhists been repeating the WRONG WORD..becasuse they have been doing that for 2500 years...and wil our "right word" set things right ??..maybe world will find out in the next 2500 years ?? just a sobering thought...so many among us are going the way the buddhists ahve already travelled...to commercialise the Naam/mantra/wahtever...make it MECHANICAL...instead of ACTING ON IT like the Gurus taught us...
Another student also brought up another important point...She pointed out that just too many SIKHS today repeat/write...SACH..SATNAAM..WAHEGURU...BUT when the time comes to SPEAK SACH..give true wittness..they LIE !! Just too many take BRIBES..talk falsehood, cheat...as is proven by the corruption etc in PUNJAB..land of the GURUS...which shoudl ideally be GURU-ACTION -ORIENTED as Guru ji declared..SACH sunaisee see SACH KI BELA..but its nOT that way..inspite of so many deras, baabas, brahmgianis, sants, gurus, gurdwaras etc etc..every few feet there is a Gurdwara.mandir/smadh/pir grave etc..all TALK ONLY..NO ACTION.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru... 51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh?*

I have seen Ceiling Fans in Gurdwaras..with the word Waheguru written on the blades...and central motor housing...maybe someone already has this idea about gettign merit of the powerful word while the fan revolves on the sangat...somebody just sent me a few CDS/DVDs of various Banis..Sukhmani shaib main one - which is REPEATED non stop by the CD player...as it is RECORDED in a LOOP...wah..wah..now who gets the merit ?? the Recorder...the listener...or the CD Player (electrical motor and parts )..because there is no room for any Vichaar...just endless loop of sukhmani sahib...for one to put cd in and go about ones work..the sender actually recommended me to NOT OFF the player even at night..keeps the bad spirits away...ha ha ha..I wanted to ask him How did the Bad spirits even enter my house as I have Paraksh of SGGS..apparently the SGGS/Parkash etc is secondary...to a nonstop sukhmani !! thats the way the OOTH SITS !!


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru... 51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh?*

Aside from ecological concerns, for some reason unclear to me, this whole thing of writing Waheguru over and over brings to mind something that has puzzled me for long

Does anyone ever really pause at every rahaao in SGGS ji?

If not, why are they in there?

Sorry if this is off-topic;  somehow the two relate in my rather addled and truncated brain.

Chardi kala!  :ice:

Mai


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru... 51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh?*



> IF just One Word ..ANY "WORD"...was that powerful..there would be no need for ....



Please explain if these tuks are related to your quote....

Bilawal M.1 (Ang 785)
munn mandir tan ves kalandar, ghat hi teerath nava,
ek sabad mere pran basat hai , bahurr janam na ava.


Gauree Guararee M.5 (Ang 185)
With pen and ink, write upon your paper
the name of the Lord, the ambroisal word of the lord's bani.


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru... 51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh?*



> ...this whole thing of writing Waheguru over and over brings to mind something that has puzzled me...



Bhairon M.3 (Ang 1154)
ਪਿਤਾ  ਪ੍ਰਹਲਾਦੁ  ਪੜਣ  ਪਠਾਇਆ  ॥ 
पिता प्रहलादु पड़ण पठाइआ ॥ 
Piṯā parahlāḏ paṛaṇ paṯẖā▫i▫ā. 
Prahlaad's father sent him to school, to learn to read. 

ਲੈ  ਪਾਟੀ  ਪਾਧੇ  ਕੈ  ਆਇਆ  ॥ 
लै पाटी पाधे कै आइआ ॥ 
Lai pātī pāḏẖe kai ā▫i▫ā. 
He took his writing tablet and went to the teacher. 

ਨਾਮ  ਬਿਨਾ  ਨਹ  ਪੜਉ  ਅਚਾਰ  ॥ 
नाम बिना नह पड़उ अचार ॥ 
Nām binā nah paṛa▫o acẖār. 
He said, "I shall not read anything except the Naam, the Name of the Lord. 

ਮੇਰੀ  ਪਟੀਆ  ਲਿਖਿ  ਦੇਹੁ  ਗੋਬਿੰਦ  ਮੁਰਾਰਿ  ॥੨॥ 
मेरी पटीआ लिखि देहु गोबिंद मुरारि ॥२॥ 
Merī patī▫ā likẖ ḏeh gobinḏ murār. ||2|| 
Write the Lord's Name on my tablet."||2||


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru... 51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh?*

Ang 1291
ਸਲੋਕ  ਮਃ  ੧  ॥ 
सलोक मः १ ॥ 
Salok mėhlā 1. 
Shalok, First Mehl: 

ਧੰਨੁ  ਸੁ  ਕਾਗਦੁ  ਕਲਮ  ਧੰਨੁ  ਧਨੁ  ਭਾਂਡਾ  ਧਨੁ  ਮਸੁ  ॥ 
धंनु सु कागदु कलम धंनु धनु भांडा धनु मसु ॥ 
Ḏẖan so kāgaḏ kalam ḏẖan ḏẖan bẖāŉdā ḏẖan mas. 
Blessed is the paper, blessed is the pen, blessed is the inkwell, and blessed is the ink. 

ਧਨੁ  ਲੇਖਾਰੀ  ਨਾਨਕਾ  ਜਿਨਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਲਿਖਾਇਆ  ਸਚੁ  ॥੧॥ 
धनु लेखारी नानका जिनि नामु लिखाइआ सचु ॥१॥ 
Ḏẖan lekẖārī nānkā jin nām likẖā▫i▫ā sacẖ. ||1|| 
Blessed is the writer, O Nanak, who writes the True Name. ||1||


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru... 51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh?*

(Ang 838)

ਗੁਨ  ਗਾਇ  ਸੁਨਿ  ਲਿਖਿ  ਦੇਇ  ॥ 
गुन गाइ सुनि लिखि देइ ॥ 
Gun gā▫e sun likẖ ḏe▫e. 
One who sings the Glorious Praises of the Lord, and hears them, and writes them, 

ਸੋ  ਸਰਬ  ਫਲ  ਹਰਿ  ਲੇਇ  ॥ 
सो सरब फल हरि लेइ ॥ 
So sarab fal har le▫e. 
receives all fruits and rewards from the Lord.


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru... 51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh?*

Ang 123

ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਸਚੋ  ਸਚੁ  ਲਿਖਹਿ  ਵੀਚਾਰੁ  ॥ 
गुरमुखि सचो सचु लिखहि वीचारु ॥ 
Gurmukẖ sacẖo sacẖ likẖėh vīcẖār. 
The Gurmukhs write and reflect on Truth, and only Truth. 

ਸੇ  ਜਨ  ਸਚੇ  ਪਾਵਹਿ  ਮੋਖ  ਦੁਆਰੁ  ॥ 
से जन सचे पावहि मोख दुआरु ॥ 
Se jan sacẖe pāvahi mokẖ ḏu▫ār. 
The true ones find the gate of salvation. 

ਸਚੁ  ਕਾਗਦੁ  ਕਲਮ  ਮਸਵਾਣੀ  ਸਚੁ  ਲਿਖਿ  ਸਚਿ  ਸਮਾਵਣਿਆ  ॥੭॥ 
सचु कागदु कलम मसवाणी सचु लिखि सचि समावणिआ ॥७॥ 
Sacẖ kāgaḏ kalam masvāṇī sacẖ likẖ sacẖ samāvaṇi▫ā. ||7|| 
True is their paper, pen and ink; writing Truth, they are absorbed in the True One. ||7||


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru... 51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh?*

None of those one liners are about "writing"..as such....the SACH has to be LIVED...the GUNNS have to be ADOPTED and PRACTISED....empty "singing..listening..writing..etc etc are just that EMPTY.
TRUTH is their "paper"...pen....ink..and TRUTH is written and TRUTH is LIVED.

In a saying..Written in Stone is not meant to say take a stone and write on it..Pathar te lakeer doesnt mean take a granite slab and draw a line on it...but no one can stop a person who brings you a stone slab..and says..here..proof..pathar te lakeer ??SHOW ME here is the pathar..here is the lakeer..isnt it right ??

Guru nanak Ji also went to the Pandit...He also WROTE on His Pattee...the Bani is called Pattee and its in the SGGS..so is  a Pattee by Guru Arjun ji..another by Bhagat Kabir Ji...and the Pattee is all about SACH...TRUTH...all 35 or more ALPHABETS of the sansaree langauge we all learn in school....all this is really DOUBLE LAYER...we must also learn and write the "OOrrahs and airrahs" of the WORLD...( to survive, earn a living as householders)..BUT we MUSTALSO "WRITE" the INVISIBLE "OORAHS and AIRRAHS" that hsould GOVERN our SPIRITUAL LIVES...that is the ACTUAL TRUTH as it si written..the paper, the ink etc..and it has to be LIVED..in the Background while we carry on the Superficial worldy wriitings of the same alphabets we learnt in school. 

THOSE who can ONLY SEE the superficial "WAHEGURU" written a million times on their "patees"/must have OTHERS to do the EARNING for them who can do all these as they dont have to do any honest labour. DID anybody even ask who BOUGHT and PAID FOR all thsoe thousands of Precious Copy Books which the children filled up with their "wahegurus"..their overstressed PARENTS of course...and WHAT WILL HAPPEN TO THESE LAKHS OF COPY BOOKS ?? WILL they REPLACE the GUTKAS...will they be placed on high shelves covered up in Rumallahs...as they are now "sacred". From where did the Ginntee come from..who decides HOW MANY WAHEGURUS..make the GRADE ?? 50 thousand..Grade Pass..100,000 Grade A...1 million..10 million..where to STOP ?? Did nayoen ask the Baba Guriqbal Singh to SHOW just HOW MANY wahegurus he writes DAILY and since when ??  I am sure the next step will be "SASKAAR SAMAGMS" for the burning of those HOLY COPY BOOKS !!..wow..another money spinning activity..shudh desi ghio pipas...and saskaar yatras..samagams...and more copybooks with the word each year..a self driving business.I am contacting the Baba Kaullan in India for the malaysian Franchise ( or has someone already beaten me to it ??..SHUCKS..me and my big mouth...i always speak the TRUTH..and that hurts real bad..I could have got the rights to this....now opportunity lost forever..)


----------



## dalbirk (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru... 51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh?*

Bhai Guriqbal Singh of Mata Kaulan Trust has also been actively promoting collective SAMPAT PAATHS which is quite fimiliar to Nanaksar's Sampat Paaths . In a Sampat Paaths a particular Tuk ( Usually the Rahaao Tuk ) is repeated many more times than what is written in SGGS . This they say is to derive extra benifit of the power of a particular word or line . I sometimes remember the story of Ram Rai who in the court of Aurangzeb misinterpreted Gurbani as " Mitti Beimaan Ki " instead of " Mitti Mussalmaan Ki " as it is in Asa Di Vaar . For that Guru Har Rai ji disowned not only him but all his followers for all their lives ( still not admitted back to date  )  . I wonder what these BRAHMGIANIS r doing changing Gurbani to derive EXTRA BENIFIT for their followers . What Guru's justice would have prescribed for them today ?


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru... 51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh?*



Mai Harinder Kaur said:


> Aside from ecological concerns, for some reason unclear to me, this whole thing of writing Waheguru over and over brings to mind something that has puzzled me for long
> 
> Does anyone ever really pause at every rahaao in SGGS ji?
> 
> ...



Mai ji,

Guru Fateh.

I wrote a response regarding your post last night and posted it before taking my poison pills. I have no idea what happened to it.

Allow me to share my thoughts.

I ( here comes the part of me-ism sprouting out of me again), whenever take Hukumnaama which I do daily at home and while doing  the sehaj paath, always repeat RAHAO twice and try to grasp its meaning. The RAHAO is repeated in the same fashion when I am doing the same at any Keertan programs at someone's house when asked to sit at the tabieyah.

Every Sunday at the Gurdwara Sahib, after Bhai Sahib has taken the Hukumnaama, I sit where the Keertan had taken place and begin to think aloud with the Sadh Sangat about the Shabad starting with RAHAO while explaining the true significance of RAHAO which is like the nectar of a flower and all other verses compliment the flower.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru... 51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh?*

Print Article - A loan called Ram Naam


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru... 51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh?*

*  Vahiguru By Manvir Singh Khalsa, UK *

Ang 521, SGGS
ਪਾਪੜਿਆ  ਪਛਾੜਿ  ਬਾਣੁ  ਸਚਾਵਾ  ਸੰਨ੍ਹ੍ਹਿ  ਕੈ  ॥ 
ਗੁਰ ਮੰਤ੍ਰੜਾ ਚਿਤਾਰਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਦੁਖੁ ਨ ਥੀਵਈ ॥੨॥ 
mehlaa: 5 paaprriaa pachhaarr baann sachaavaa sunn kai. 
gur mantrraa chitaar naanak dukh na theeve-ee 

- Fifth Mehl: Take aim with the arrow of Truth, and shoot down sin. 
Cherish the Words of the Guru's Mantra, O Nanak, and you shall not suffer in pain. 2. 

Mantra is a Sanskrit word, simply meaning "incantation". 
Just as the fragrance is infused in the flower, and the light of the sun is hidden in the colours, similarly, 
the essence of the Divine Expression resulting from Super Consciousness is summed up in the Mantra. 
The Akhree or the letter form of Mantra is the expression of the subtle Primal Sound, which is beyond the 
reach of our bodily senses and the three modes of material nature. Thus the Mantra is not an ordinary word; 
it's embedded with the transcendental vibratory sound that represents the Absolute Purity. 

Kaanrra, Ang 1315, SGGS 
  ਪੰਚੇ  ਸਬਦ  ਵਜੇ  ਮਤਿ  ਗੁਰਮਤਿ  ਵਡਭਾਗੀ  ਅਨਹਦੁ  ਵਜਿਆ  ॥ 
ਆਨਦ ਮੂਲੁ ਰਾਮੁ ਸਭੁ ਦੇਖਿਆ ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦੀ ਗੋਵਿਦੁ ਗਜਿਆ ॥ 
panche shabad vaje mat gurmat vaddbhaagee anhad vajiaa.
aanand mool raam sabh dekhiaa gur shabadee govind gajiaa. 

- The Panch Shabad, the Five Primal Sounds, vibrate with the Wisdom of the Guru's Teachings;
by great good fortune, the Unstruck Melody resonates and resounds. 

I see the Lord, the Source of Bliss, everywhere; through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, 
the Lord of the Universe is revealed. 

  By chanting a Mantra we try to invoke the Pure Being who resides within. 
Thus, the Mantra is the Name of the Inner Being whom we are calling or want to Realise. 
Therefore, if chanted with concentration, intuitive understanding, determination, constancy, assiduousness and feeling, 
the Mantra will open a person to themselves — it will bring the person face to face with the Divine Light within. 

mantr tantr aukhad punehchaar. har har naam jeea praan adhaar.

- (To dispel the sleep of attachment, for that person the Lord’s Name is the) Mantra, Naam is Tantra (magic),
Naam is the all-curing medicines and Naam is the act of atonement. 
The Name of the Lord, Har, Har, is the Support of the soul and the breath of life. 
   (Guarree, Ang 184, SGGS) 

The Mantras for Simran (remembrance of the Lord) are usually short, containing only a few syllables. 
Relatively longer Mantras are impractical for chanting and meditation, thus loose their effectiveness. 
The shorter Mantras of fewer syllables are more effective, because they are more likely to flow better 
with the natural rhythm of the breathing process or Praans, easy to remember and more suitable for concentration and 
satgur mantr deeo har naam. eh aasar pooran bhe-e kaam.2.

- The True Guru has given me the Mantra of the Lord's Name. 
By this Support, my affairs have been resolved. ((2)) 
   (Gaurree, Ang 196, SGGS) 

kahu kabeer akhar due bhaak. hoegaa khasam ta le-egaa raakh.3.33.

- Says Kabeer, chant the two letters of the Lord's Name 
(Baba Kabeer Ji’s Mantra was ‘Raam’: the Gurmukhi letters ‘Raaraa’ plus ‘Mammaa’).
If He is your Lord and Master, He will protect you. ((3()33)) 
   (Gaurree, Ang 329, SGGS) 

Guru Ji imparts self-knowledge (aatam giaan), which removes the veil of ignorance that separates us from Vaheguru. 
Guru Ji also gives his Sikhs the ‘Gurmantra’ (the Divine Name) whose unbroken chanting or meditation brings the individual 
mental-control and inner purity. Both of these essentials of spirituality have been provided to us by our Guru, Guru Nanak Sahib Ji. 
We have been blessed with the Gurbaani for self-knowledge, and the Gurmantar is bestowed to us by the 
Guru-roop Panj Piare and Guru Granth Sahib Ji’.  

‘Vaheguru’ (also spelt ‘Waheguru’) is the Gurmantra for the Sikhs (invocatory formula received from the Guru) 
or NAAM for repetition (silently or aloud) and meditation upon the Supreme Reality. The Gurmantra has been 
passed down to from the Guru to the Sikhs in initiation ceremonies (Amrit Sanskar). The Panth Sikh Rehat Maryada describes this: 
_“(o) After this the five beloved ones, all together in chorus, communicating the name of Waheguru to all who have 
been administered the ambrosial baptism…” (Article XXIII, Chapter XIII)_ 
saas saas saas hai jete gurmat naam samaare.
saas saas jaae naamai bin so birthaa saas bikaare.7.

- With as many breaths as I have, I chant the Naam, under Guru's Instructions.
Each and every breath which escapes me without the Naam - that breath is useless and corrupt.((7)) 
    (Nat Naraayan, Ang 980, SGGS) 

  Also in Chapter III of the Sikh Rehat Maryada under the heading of ‘Meditation on Naam (Divine Substance) and Scriptures’ states: 
_“(1) A Sikh should wake up in the ambrosial hours (three hours before the dawn), take bath and, concentrating his/her thoughts 
on One Immortal Being, repeat the name ‘Waheguru’ (Wondrous Destroyer of darkness).”_ 

The Gurmantra is also referred as “Beej Mantra”, meaning the seed Mantra, which one should sow in the field of the mind and soul. 
Naam Japna (repeated utterance of Divine Creator’s Name, Vaheguru) is one of the three core moral principals of Sikhi, 
the other two being ‘Kirat Karni’ (honest labour and living) and ‘Vand Chhakna’ (sharing one’s provisions with the needy). 
In Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji the word “Vaheguru” (vwihgurU) appears thirteen times and the word “Vahguru” (vwhgurU) appears three times. 
Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji, the Tenth Nanak, used “Vaheguru” in the invocatory formula: “Ik Ounkaar Sri Vaheguru Jee Kee Fateh”, 
beside the traditional “Ik Ounkaar Satgur Prasaad” at the beginning of some of his compositions as well as in the 
Sikh salutation – “Vaheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Vaheguru Ji Ki Fateh”.  

As briefly mentioned, the word “Vaheguru” is made up of two word *“Vaah(e)”* and *“Guru”*. “Vaah” or “Vaahe” is an 
ecstatic *expression of awe* and *wonder*. Therefore it is often translated as *“wondrous”* or *“wonderful”*.  *“Guru”* derives 
from two words. *“Gu”* means *darkness*, and *“Ru”* (‘Roo’) means *light*. Therefore *‘Guru’* means that power, being, and presence, 
*which dispels darkness and brings light*, in other words *‘Enlightener’*. Cumulatively, the name implies wonder at the 
Divine Light eliminating spiritual darkness. It might also imply -‘Hail the Lord whose Name eliminates spiritual darkness.’ 
Thus the two constituents of Vaheguru (Vaahe+Guroo) implies the state of wondrous ecstasy and offering homage to 
the Divine Creator Being. 
The attitude of wonder and total submission at the sight of Divine Greatness is prominently visible in Sri Guru Nanak Ji 
when he recorded Gurbaani, for 
gagan mai thaal rav chand deepak bane tarikaa manddal janak motee. 
dhoop malaanlo pavann chavro kare sagal banraae phoolant jotee.1. 

- In the bowl of the sky, the sun and moon are the lamps; the stars in the constellations are the pearls. 
The fragrance of sandalwood is the incense, the wind is the fan, 
and all the vegetation are flowers in offering to You, O Luminous Lord. ((1)) 
   (Dhanaasree, Ang 663, SGGS) 

kete pavann paannee vaisantar kete kaan mahes. 
kete barme ghaarrat gharreeahi roop rang ke ves. 

- So many winds, waters and fires; so many Krishnas and Shivas. 
So many Brahmas, fashioning forms of great beauty, adorned and dressed in many colours.  
    (Ang 7, SGGS)    

vismaad naad vismaad ved. 

- Wondrous is the sound, wondrous is the wisdom.  
    (Aasa Di Vaar, Ang 463, SGGS) 

Wonder and ecstasy are expressed at the cosmic order and its mystery full of Divinely appointed system. 
The salok mentioned above from Aasa Di Vaar concludes with: 

vismaad nerrai vismaad door. vismaad dekhai haajraa hajoor. 
vekh viddaann rehiaa vismaad. naanak bujhann poorai bhaag.1.

- Wonderful is closeness, wonderful is distance. 
How wonderful to behold the Lord, ever-present here. 
Beholding His wonders, I am wonder-struck. 
O Nanak, those who understand this are blessed with perfect destiny. ((1)) 
    (Aasa, Ang 464, SGGS)  

Following on Guru Ji says in the next Salok in Asa di Var: 

bhai vich pavann vahai sadvaao. bhai vich chalhe lakh dareeaao. 

- In the Lord’s fear, the wind and breezes ever blow. 
In the Lord’s fear, thousands of rivers flow.  
    (Aasa, Ang 464, SGGS) 

Gurbani here expresses wonder at the cosmic ‘fear’ under which the universe operates in obedience to the Divine Law, 
which the Divine Creator alone is exempt from. 

In Japji Sahib, and shabads throughout Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, one prominent theme and subject is the 
expresses wonder at the cosmic order. In the 16th Pauree (Stanza) of Japji Sahib, is the conveys wonder 
at the limitlessness of space: 

ketaa taann suaalihu roop. ketee daat jaanai kaunn koot. keetaa pasaao eiko kavaao. 
tis te hoe lakh dareeaao. kudrat kavann kahaa veechaar. 
vaariaa naa jaavaa eik vaar. jo tudh bhaavai saaee bhalee kaar. 
too sadaa salaamat nirunkaar.16. 

- ...What power! What fascinating beauty! And what gifts! Who can know their extent? 
You created the vast expanse of the Universe with One Word Hundreds of thousands of rivers began to flow. 
How can Your Creative Potency be described? I cannot even once be a sacrifice to You. 
Whatever pleases You is the only good done, You, Eternal and Formless One! ((16)) 
    (Ang 3, SGGS)  

The 17th –19th Paurees (Stanzas) of Japji Sahib, each begin with *‘Asankh’*, meaning "Countless” is uttered 
in the same feeling of wonder and awe. 

asankh jap asankh bhaao. asankh poojaa asankh tap taao. 

- Countless meditations, countless loves. 
Countless worship services, countless austere disciplines...  
   (Ang 3, SGGS)  

The Divine Creative Being has been attributed with countless Names, 
for example, *‘Allah’, ‘Raam’, ‘Kudaah’, ‘Guru’, ‘Satguru’, ‘Gobind’, ‘Raam,’ ‘Nirunkaar’, ‘Gopal’* etc and so on. 
However Gurbaani clearly states that the Creator Being has no name and is beyond our description.   

eik jeeh gunn kavan bakhaanai. sehas phanee sekh ant jaanai.
navtan naam japai din raatee ek gunn naahee prabh kehi sangaa.16. 

- Even the thousand-headed serpent does not know Your limit. 
One may chant new names for You day and night, but even so, 
O God, no one can describe even one of Your Glorious Virtues. ((16))  
   (Maaroo, Ang 1083, SGGS)  

Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji, the Tenth Nanak, says in Jaap Sahib: 
tav sarab naam kathai kavan karam naam barnat sumat.1. 

- No one can tell all the Names of the Lord, who is called by special Name by the wise, 
according to His excellences and doings. ((1))  
   (P. 2, Dasam Granth)  

The Fourth Nanak, Guru Raam Daas Ji says: 

har har naam asankh har har ke gun kathan na jaahi. 

- The Names of the Lord, Har, Har, are countless. 
The Glorious Virtues of the Lord, Har, Har, cannot be described.  
   (Kaanrraa, Ang 1316, SGGS) 

Therefore, there is no name for Vaheguru, but instead we use Vaheguru’s actions and virtues to 
address him and praise Him. For example ‘Hari’ means one who makes something blossom and brings life 
or greenery to nature. ‘Gopal’ means ‘Lord of the Universe’. Similarly, “Vaheguru” means ‘Wonderful Enlightener’ or 
‘Wondrous Lord’. ‘Raam’ means “All-Pervading’. ‘Shiv’ (‘Shiva’) means ‘embodiment of goodness’ (kaliaann-saroop). 

surag peiaal mirat bhooa manddal sarab samaano eikai ouhee. 
shiv shiv karat sagal kar jorhi sarab meiaa thaakur teri dohee.1. 

- In the heavenly paradise, in the nether regions of the underworld, 
on the planet earth and throughout the galaxies, the One Lord is pervading everywhere. 
Everyone calls upon You with their palms pressed together, 
saying, "Shiva, Shiva" (meaning ‘the Giver of goodness and peace’). 
O Merciful Lord and Master, everyone cries out for Your Help. ((1))  
   (Gaurree, Ang 207, SGGS)    

guroo sikh sikh guroo hai gur updes chalaae.
raam naam mant hirdai devai, naanak milann subhaae.8.2.9.

- The Guru's Sikh, and the Sikh's Guru, are one and the same; 
both spread the Guru's Teachings. 
The Mantra of Raam Naam, the Lord's Name is enshrined within the heart, 
O Nanak, and we merge with the Lord so easily. ((8)(2)(9)) 
   (Aasa, Ang 444, SGGS) 

Gurbani is given to us so that we can attain true Spiritual Understanding. 

For the specific purpose of Naam Jaap, Guru Nanak Sahib Ji gave us a very short and sweet, 
a four-syllable word ‘Va-he-gu-ru’ as the Gurmantar, which is to be repeated or meditated upon day and night 
while eating, walking, working, standing, sitting, talking, etc.  

saas saas simarhu gobind. man antar ke utrai chind. 

- With each and every breath, meditate in remembrance on the Lord of the Universe, 
and the anxiety within your mind shall depart.  
   (Gaurree, Ang 295, SGGS) 

so prabh nerai hoo te nerai. 
simar dhiaae gaae gun gobind din rain saajh saverai.1.rahaao. 
- Vaheguru is the nearest of the near. 

Remember Him, meditate on Him, and sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord of the Universe, 
day and night, evening and morning. ((1)(Pause))  
    (Devgandhaaree, Ang 530, SGGS) 

Where does this one Word of Shabad come from? Although it is mentioned throughout Guru Granth Sahib Ji 
in various names as discussed above, the full form of this Mantar, ‘Vaheguru’, was revealed by the realised 
Bhattas (Bards) in their Bani. It was also mentioned in the writings of Bhai Gurdas Ji, the contemporary and 
maternal uncle of Guru Arjan Dev Ji, who also was the scriber of the ‘Pothi Sahib’.  

vaaheguroo, vaaheguroo, vaaheguroo, vaahe jeeo.
kaval nain, madhur bain, kott sain sang sobh, kehat ma jasod jishi, dehee bhaat khaahi jeeo.
dekh roop, at anoop, moh mahaa mag bhe-ee, kinkanee shabad jhanatkaar khel paahi jeeo.
kaal kalam hukam haath, kahahu kaun mett sakai, ees bam(h), g(h)aan dh(h)aan dharat heeai chaahi jeeo.
sat saach sree nivaas, aad purakh sadaa tuhee,
vaaheguroo, vaaheguroo, vaaheguroo, vaahe jeeo.1.16.

- ”Vaheguru”, “Vaheguru”, “Vaaheguru”, “Vaahe Jee-o”, Wow! Wow! O Beloved! I am a sacrifice!
You are lotus-eyed, with sweet speech, exalted and embellished with millions of companions.
(For me it is You who) Mother Yashoda invited and said, “O son (come), eat yoghurt and rice.
Gazing upon Your supremely beautiful form, and hearing the musical sounds of Your silver bells tinkling,
(Mother Yashoda) was intoxicated with delight.
(O person!) Death's pen and command are in Your hands.
Tell me, who can erase it? Shiva and Brahma yearn to enshrine Your spiritual wisdom in their hearts. 
O Vaheguru, You are forever True, the Home of Excellence, the Primal Supreme Being.
“Vaheguru”, “Vaheguru”, “Vaheguru”, “Vaahe Jee-o”. ((1)(6)) 
   (Ang 1402, SGGS)    

keeaa khel bad mel tamaasaa vaaheguroo teree sabh rachnaa.
too jal thal gagan payaal poor rah(h)aa amrit te meethe jaa ke bachnaa.
maanhi brahmaadik rudraadik kaal ka kaal nirunjan jachnaa.
gur prasaad paaeeai parmaarath satsangat setee man kachnaa.
keeaa khel bad mel tamaasaa vaahguroo teree sabh rachnaa.3.13.42.

You have formed and created this play, this great game; O “Vaheguru”, this is all Your creation.
You are pervading and permeating the water, land, skies and nether regions;
Your Words are sweeter than Ambrosial Nectar.
Brahmas and Shivas respect and obey You. O Death of death, Formless Lord, I beg of You.
By Guru's Grace, the greatest thing is obtained, and the mind is involved with the Sat Sangat, the True Company.
You have formed and created this play, this great game. O “Vahguru”, this is all Your making. ((3()13()42)) 
   (Ang 1403, SGGS)    

sevak kai bharpoor jug jug vaahguroo tera sabh sadkaa.
nirunkaar prabh sadaa salaamat kehi na sakai ko-oo too kad kaa.
brahmaa bisan sire tai aganat tin kau mohu bhayaa man mad kaa.
chavraaseeh lakh jon upaaee rijak deeaa sabh hoo kau tad kaa.
sevak kai bharpoor jug jug vaahguroo teraa sabh sadkaa.1.1

Your servants are totally fulfilled, throughout the ages; O "Vaheguru", it is all You, forever.
O Formless Lord God, You are eternally intact; no one can say how You came into being.
You created countless Brahmas and Vishnus; their minds were intoxicated with emotional attachment.
You created the 8.4 million species of beings, and provide for their sustanance.
Your servants are totally fulfilled, throughout the ages; O "Vaheguru", it is all You, forever. ((1)(11)) 
   (Ang 1403, SGGS) 

Throughout Gurbani, Guru Ji instructs us to meditate and chant on the ‘Guru’ (referring to God), 
and to praise the ‘Guru’. Therefore, the Bhatts, did not reveal a new message from Guru Nanak Sahib Ji.  

ahan toro mukh joro. gur gur karat man loro. pria preet piaaro moro.1.rahaao.

- Give up your ego, and turn your face to Vaheguru.
Let your yearning mind call out, ""Guru, Guru"". My Beloved is the Lover of Love.((1)(Pause)) 
    (Kaanrraa, Ang 1306, SGGS)

guroo guroo jap meet hamaare. mukh oojal hovhi darbaare.1.rahaao.

- Chant and meditate: “Guru, Guru”, O my friend. Your face shall be radiant in the Court of the Lord. ((1)(Pause)) 
   (Gaurree, Ang 190, SGGS)    

vemuhtaajaa veparvaahu. naanak daas kahahu gur vaahu.4.21.

- The Lord is absolutely independent, and totally care-free;
O servant Nanak, chant “Gur Vaahu” (Wondrous Guru). ((4)(21)) 
   (Aasa, Ang 376, SGGS)  


For a deeper understanding of the word “Vaheguru”, we can look at its four syllables individually. 
These four syllables (in Gurmukhi) are "Vaavaa", "Haahaa", "Gaggaa", and "Raaraa". Guru Granth Sahib Ji reveals to 
us on ang (respected word for page) that these four syllables represent the Names of the One Creator Supreme Being. 
For example, Vaavaa represents ‘Vaasudev’, Haahaa represents ‘Hari’, Gaggaa represents ‘Gobind’, and Raaraa represents ‘Raam’. 
All these are different names of the same One Timeless Reality, which have been repeatedly used throughout the Gurbani; 
which suggests that this Mantra is not only condensed into a short and sweet form, but also very powerful!  

vavai vaaree aaeiaa moorre vaasudeo tudh veesriaa.

- Vavai (Vaavaa): Your turn has come, you fool, but you have forgotten Vasudev (God).
This opportunity will not come again, you fool; you will fall under the power of death's messenger. 
    (Aasa, Ang 435, SGGS)


haahai har kathaa boojh too moorre, taa sadaa sukh hoee.
manmukh parrhi, tetaa dukh laagai, vinn satgur mukat na hoee.16.

- Hahaa: Understand the Sermon of Har (God), you fool; only then you will attain eternal peace.
The more the Manmukhs (self-willed people) read, the more pain they suffer.
Without the True Guru, liberation is not obtained. 
   (Aasa, Ang 435, SGGS)


gagai gobind chit kar moorre, galee kinai naa paaeiaa.
gur ke charan hirdai vasaae moorre, pichhle guneh sabh baksh leiaa.15.

Gaggaa: Keep Gobind (God) in your mind, you fool; by mere words, no one has ever attained Him.
Enshrine the Guru's feet (i.e. Gurbaani) within your heart, you fool, 
and all your past sins will be forgiven. 
   (Aasa, Ang 435, SGGS) 


raarai raam chit kar moorre, hirdai jin kai rav rehiaa.
gur parsaadee jinee raam pachhaataa, nirgun raam tinee boojh lehiaa.17.

- Raaraa: Centre your consciousness on Raam (God), you fool;
abide with those whose hearts are filled with Him.
By Guru's Grace, those who recognise Him, understand the Absolute Being. 
   (Aasa, Ang 435, SGGS)  


Therefore joining the word letters and syllables, which form to make the word “Vaheguru” represents four Names 
attributed to the One Creator Supreme Being into one word, which means “Wondrous Guru” or “Wondrous Dispeller of Darkness”. Bhai Gurdas Ji says in his poetry: 
vaaheguroo gur shabad lai piram piaalaa chup chalolaa.
- The Guru's word he receives is "Vaheguru", the wondrous Lord, 
and remains silently immersed in delight. 
   (Vaar 4, Bhai Gurdaas Ji, Contemporary of Guru Arjan Dev Ji) 

Bhai Gurdas Ji ‘re-emphasises’ Guru Nanak Sahib Ji’s Mantar, which he blessed the Sikhs with. 
The Mantra, which is recorded in Gurbani and also bestowed upon Sikhs by the Panj Piare: 

vaaheguroo gur mantr hai jap haumai khoee.
aap gavaae aap hai gunn gunnee paroee.13. 

  - The Gurmantra is "Vaheguru", through reciting which erases egotism. 
Losing egotism and merging into the qualities of the supreme Lord, 
  he himself becomes full of qualities. 
    (Vaar 13, Bhai Gurdaas Ji, Contemporary of Guru Arjan Dev Ji)


  Knowing the meaning of the Mantra is very helpful when one is concentrating on it. 
Then the person will know when they reach the goal, which the Mantra is supposed to produce Within them. 
The word ‘Vaheguru’ (Wondrous Lord) implies that the Mantra is essentially meant for praising the One Creator Supreme Being 
through chanting, Keertan, or Naam Simran with each and every swaas (life breaths) as taught by the Guru-roop Panj Piare. 

hamre jagjeevan har praan.
har ootam rid antar bhaaeiou gur mant deeo har kaan.1.rahaao.

- The Lord, the Life of the World, is my Breath of Life. 
The Lofty and Exalted Lord became pleasing to my heart and my inner being,
when the Guru breathed the Mantra of the Lord into my ears. ((1)(Pause)) 
    (Prabhaatee, Ang 1335, SGGS)

beej mantr har keertan gaao. aagai milee nithaave thaao. 
gur poore kee charnnee laag. janam janam kaa soeiaa jaag.1.

- Sing the Kirtan of the Lord's Praises, and the Beej Mantra, the Seed Mantra.
Even the homeless find a home in the world hereafter.
Fall at the feet of the Perfect Guru; you have slept for so many incarnations - wake up! ((1)) 
    (Raamkalee, Ang 891, SGGS) 

  A spiritual Christian girl used to study with me at Sixth Form. 
She said every time she sees a beautiful flower or tree she praises the God by saying “You are Wonderful! 
You are Amazing! Wonderful Lord”. I smiled and said that is wonderful to hear. I explained that similarly Sikhs are instructed by 
our Guru to say *‘Vaheguru’*. Explaining what Vaheguru meant she smiled and realised the beauty of Word. 
‘Vaheguru’ being the Gurmantar of the Sikhs, there is no doubt about this. A Sikh day and night remains in the awe and 
wonder of the Dispeller of darkness, the Guru, and chants ‘Vaa-He-Gu-Roo’ with each breath realising the beauty of the Lord within 
and around them. The Guru’s instructions are re-emphasised in the Rehatnaama of Bhai Desa Singh Ji, a contemporary of Guru Gobind Singh Ji:

vaaheguroo nit bachan uchaare. vaaheguroo ko hirdai dhaarai.

- He/she repeats the True Name of 'Vaheguru' daily. He/she enshrines Vaheguru in his heart. 
    (Rehatnaama Bhai Desa Singh) 


  Above article by *manvir.khalsa@gmail.com*


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru... 51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh?*

Nam Jap ji

From your post just above: Instructions are re-emphasised in the Rehatnaama of Bhai Desa Singh Ji, a 
contemporary of Guru Gobind Singh Ji: 

vaaheguroo nit bachan uchaare. vaaheguroo ko hirdai dhaarai.
- He/she repeats the True Name of 'Vaheguru' daily. He/she enshrines Vaheguru in his heart. 

Thanks. This was the reference I was looking for this morning and I could not find it. Much appreciated. :yes:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru... 51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh?*



Narayanjot Kaur said:


> Nam Jap ji
> 
> From your post just above: Instructions are re-emphasised in the Rehatnaama of Bhai Desa Singh Ji, a
> contemporary of Guru Gobind Singh Ji:
> ...



Guru piayario Jios,
The First part is "easy"...i hear Waheguru Waheguru during the langgar..vartawas chanting..waheguru Daala aji..Waheguru Parshadah Ji..Waheguru Chutney Ji....
BUT its Very difficult to HIRDHEH DHAREH....
the same person who seemed so nice and warm chanting Waheguru Daala Ji..becomes so annoyed...when he sees his "opponent"...someone he dislikes..etc sitting there..and so he "pretends" to not notice his thali..one in my Gurdwara regualrly IGNORES his former Noohn becasue she had the audacity to leave her bullying husband (his beloved son who cna do no wrong !!)..He will be loudly chanting Waheguru Waheguru so loudly..and then just pass her by looking at the opposite row of sangat..not once or twice..but for past three years now...so its diffciult to HIRDHAEH DHAAREH..and THAT is the Vital part fo the EQUATION.
Various SAKHIS..of Guru Jis time..amply ILLUSTRATE this aspect and surprisingly all of them deal with either Guru ka Langgar or Parshad Distribution..!!! Ring bells ??
1. Story of a sewadaar distributing parshaad...scolded a sangat member who was in a  hurry by saying..OI dont dance like a Bear...You are the Bear not me..the man replied...and the Sewadaar immediately transformed into a Dancing BEAR !!
2.Guru Gobind Singh ji regularly used to go INCOGNITO to check on services provided by sewadaars in langgars..those found to be RUDE, offensive etc were regularly hauled up. Now also some of the most rude and offensive sewadaars are found in langgar halls...probabaly due to haumaii of "sewa".??
3. HIRDEH WASSAUNNA is  a terribly difficult part. IF Waheguru hirdeh vass giyah...He is Comfortably settled in YOUR HEART..then the battle is WON...IF He is just on the TIP of your tongue..or on the Tip of your Pencil..then the Battle is just begun..BUT the danger is it may be LOST simply due to MISINFORMATION..that you are doing a GREAT JOB...keep it up..and some may take it to be Battle WON !!
:advocate:


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru... 51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh?*



Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Guru piayario Jios,
> The First part is "easy"...i hear Waheguru Waheguru during the langgar..vartawas chanting..waheguru Daala aji..Waheguru Parshadah Ji..Waheguru Chutney Ji....
> BUT its Very difficult to HIRDHEH DHAREH....
> the same person who seemed so nice and warm chanting Waheguru Daala Ji..becomes so annoyed...when he sees his "opponent"...someone he dislikes..etc sitting there..and so he "pretends" to not notice his thali..one in my Gurdwara regualrly IGNORES his former Noohn becasue she had the audacity to leave her bullying husband (his beloved son who cna do no wrong !!)..He will be loudly chanting Waheguru Waheguru so loudly..and then just pass her by looking at the opposite row of sangat..not once or twice..but for past three years now...so its diffciult to HIRDHAEH DHAAREH..and THAT is the Vital part fo the EQUATION.
> ...




About all I can add to that is that I must always be on guard to be careful that I treat all people with dignity and love, so that my inward hypocrisy remains hidden.

Chardi kala!  :ice:

Mai


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru... 51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh?*



dalbirk said:


> Bhai Guriqbal Singh of Mata Kaulan Trust has also been actively promoting collective SAMPAT PAATHS which is quite fimiliar to Nanaksar's Sampat Paaths . In a Sampat Paaths a particular Tuk ( Usually the Rahaao Tuk ) is repeated many more times than what is written in SGGS . This they say is to derive extra benifit of the power of a particular word or line . I sometimes remember the story of Ram Rai who in the court of Aurangzeb misinterpreted Gurbani as " Mitti Beimaan Ki " instead of " Mitti Mussalmaan Ki " as it is in Asa Di Vaar . For that Guru Har Rai ji disowned not only him but all his followers for all their lives ( still not admitted back to date  )  . I wonder what these BRAHMGIANIS r doing changing Gurbani to derive EXTRA BENIFIT for their followers . What Guru's justice would have prescribed for them today ?



He is a Nanaksar Trained granthi/ragi...because he never fails to mention Waddeh baba ji (meaning nand singh nanaksar) throughout his "kathas/kirtans. Nad YES these people do Sampatt -..interrupting flow of Gurbani.


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru... 51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh?*

That is really interesting!


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru... 51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh?*

Nanaksar is just one more cult with its own rituals and Santmat laden with scandals.

Canada Sikh priest to face charges | AsianPacificPost.com | Chinese newspaper, Filipino newspaper, Philippines newspaper, Philippine newspaper and media publ

Winnipeg man who kidnapped alleged molesters with sword spared jail


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru... 51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh?*

I would like to thank you all for opening this topic in length and breath. Tejwant gave me the fuel (challenge) to propel and Gyani added the necessary back up to achieve the goal. And the rest of us, benefited from the outcome.

You may want to re-read this post >              #*37* as I have organized the fonts in a proper manner now.

Bhul Chuk Muaf.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru... 51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh?*



Narayanjot Kaur said:


> That is really interesting!



SAD..really..this is what these Babas have reduced Gurmatt/Sikhi to..

YouTube - Pakhandi Boobna(SIKH DARM DE JATEDARA


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru... 51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh?*



Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> SAD..really..this is what these Babas have reduced Gurmatt/Sikhi to..
> 
> YouTube - Pakhandi Boobna(SIKH DARM DE JATEDARA


and THIS..Nagar Kirtan of a PHOTO..and songs of glory of a worldy Baba instead of GURU NANAK SAHIB...
YouTube - Pakhandi charan singh khania wala boobna sadh part 1-3


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru... 51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh?*



namjap said:


> I would like to thank you all for opening this topic in length and breath. Tejwant gave me the fuel (challenge) to propel and Gyani added the necessary back up to achieve the goal. And the rest of us, benefited from the outcome.
> 
> You may want to re-read this post >              #*37* as I have organized the fonts in a proper manner now.
> 
> Bhul Chuk Muaf.


Naam Japp Jio,
Thanks .
Manvir Singh Khalsa and his blog is a personal fav..he has got lots to say..
Chardeekalla always


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Writing Vaheguru... 51 thousand times !!OR 1 Lakh?*

My students also came up with these questions..any one got any answers please do post.

1. Is there any Sikh in history who brought Guru Ji a Gift of ..say 51,000 handwritten Raams, haris, or anyother Naam parchallat at Gurus times...Bhai Gurdass has also used Waheguru in his vaars..so Waheguru was also quite common. Sikh History is replete with the many wondrous Gifts the Sikhs brought to the Darbar...anyone thought that such an "act" would be highly pleasing to the Guru ??.

2. One elderly student who is reaching  90 + relates how his grandfatehr/father taught him to REPEAT WAHEGURU...SATNAM WAHEGURU 5 times when he opened his eyes...this is like STARTING the DAY. AS we all have Cars..we normally PUSH/ON the STARTER once or twice..and Once the Engine FIRES UP..ONLY a FOOL will go on turning the "Starter"...
This LOGIC also floored me...its correct..once the Car is started..we USE IT to TRAVEL...and the same is true with WAHRGURU..once we started the Day..lets get on with IT..USING WAHEGURU's ATTRIBUTES...like speakign the TRUTH..not cursing the next driver who blew his horn..cut into your lane..beat you to the front at the Trafiic lights...not trying to walk off with the Extra change the roadside newsvendor accidentally gave us...etc etc..empty MOUTHING is the SAME as keeping the CAR STATIONARY..but KEEPING THE KEY ON THE STARTER again and again...

My students..old and the young are kept on a long leash..free to fly...as far and as high they want..NO LIMITATIONS..so no wodner i get all these wonderful feedback...:happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 12, 2009)

Here is proof that merely Parotting any word (Waheguru, Raam, hari whatever) is NOT SIMRAN.
ਊਡੇ ਊਡਿ ਆਵੈ ਸੈ ਕੋਸਾ ਤਿਸੁ ਪਾਛੈ ਬਚਰੇ  ਛਰਿਆ।।
ਤਿਨ ਕਵਣੁ ਖਲਾਵੈ ਕਵਣੁ ਚੁਗਾਵੈ ਮਨ ਮਹਿ ਸਿਮਰਨੁ ਕਰਿਆ।।
(ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ, ਪੰਨਾ 10) SGGS Page 10
IN what language do these "birds" do SIMRAN ? Which WORD do they use for "simran"
Answer: they dont do any parotting of any word..they REMEMBER in their Minds..YAAD...

Further Bhagat Namdev Ji tries his best to explain the same thing.. Giving Example after Example..of HOW to do SIMRAN...while going about our Normal Days work..or PLAY..or relaxation..or simply LIVING LIFE.

ਬਾਣੀ ਨਾਮਦੇਉ ਜੀਉ ਕੀ ਰਾਮਕਲੀ ਘਰੁ 1 
ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥
ਆਨੀਲੇ ਕਾਗਦੁ ਕਾਟੀਲੇ ਗੂਡੀ ਆਕਾਸ ਮਧੇ ਭਰਮੀਅਲੇ ॥ 
ਪੰਚ ਜਨਾ ਸਿਉ ਬਾਤ ਬਤਊਆ ਚੀਤੁ ਸੁ ਡੋਰੀ ਰਾਖੀਅਲੇ ॥1॥
ਮਨੁ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮਾ ਬੇਧੀਅਲੇ ॥ 
ਜੈਸੇ ਕਨਿਕ ਕਲਾ ਚਿਤੁ ਮਾਂਡੀਅਲੇ ॥1॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
ਆਨੀਲੇ ਕੁੰਭੁ ਭਰਾਈਲੇ ਊਦਕ ਰਾਜ ਕੁਆਰਿ ਪੁਰੰਦਰੀਏ ॥ 
ਹਸਤ ਬਿਨੋਦ ਬੀਚਾਰ ਕਰਤੀ ਹੈ ਚੀਤੁ ਸੁ ਗਾਗਰਿ ਰਾਖੀਅਲੇ ॥2॥
ਮੰਦਰੁ ਏਕੁ ਦੁਆਰ ਦਸ ਜਾ ਕੇ ਗਊ ਚਰਾਵਨ ਛਾਡੀਅਲੇ ॥ 
ਪਾਂਚ ਕੋਸ ਪਰ ਗਊ ਚਰਾਵਤ ਚੀਤੁ ਸੁ ਬਛਰਾ ਰਾਖੀਅਲੇ ॥3॥
ਕਹਤ ਨਾਮਦੇਉ ਸੁਨਹੁ ਤਿਲੋਚਨ ਬਾਲਕੁ ਪਾਲਨ ਪਉਢੀਅਲੇ ॥ 
ਅੰਤਰਿ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਕਾਜ ਬਿਰੂਧੀ ਚੀਤੁ ਸੁ ਬਾਰਿਕ ਰਾਖੀਅਲੇ ॥4॥1॥
(ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ, ਪੰਨਾ 972) SGGS Page 972

Bhagat NAMDEV Ji further explains....to Bhagat tarlochan Ji...and  tries to tell us How..Simran is carried out..
ਨਾਮਾ ਕਹੈ ਤਿਲੋਚਨਾ ਮੁਖ ਤੇ ਰਾਮ ਸੰਮਾਲਿ।।
ਹਾਥ ਪਾਉ ਕਰਿ ਕਾਮ ਸਭੁ ਚੀਤੁ ਨਿਰੰਜਨੁ ਨਾਲਿ।।
(ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ, ਪੰਨਾ 1375)  SGGS page 1375..
Then How did this parotting get so entrenched in Sikhi/Gurmatt that almost every one who is someone recommends that we MUST rattan/parott waheguru continously to save our souls..imho it began with the following pauree from Bhai Gurdass Ji Vaar
ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰੂ ਮੰਤ੍ਰ ਹੈ ਜਪ ਹਉਮੈ ਖੋਈ।।
(ਵਾਰ 13, ਪਉੜੀ 2) Vaar 13 Pauree 2
It is not as per Gurmatt to assign any special powers/attributes to any one Naam of Creator.. its the GUNNS that COUNT....
Gurbani declares:
ਤੇਰੇ ਨਾਮ ਅਨੇਕ ਕੀਮਤਿ ਨਹੀ ਪਾਈ ॥ 
ਸਚੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਹਰਿ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਵਸਾਈ ॥
(1067) Page 1067
Gurmatt has no place for any Mantars..or Gurmantars..that is Brahmanwadee soch
Gurbani says:
ਤੰਤੁ ਮੰਤੁ ਪਾਖੰਡੁ ਨ ਜਾਣਾ ਰਾਮੁ ਰਿਦੈ ਮਨੁ ਮਾਨਿਆ ॥
(766) SGGS page 766..I know no such mantars...ONLY thy Naam in MY HEART.
IF GURBANI declares Tantar Mantar as PAKHAND..how cna the same GURU then turn around and say..Here is my GURMANTAR ?? Why double standard ? Same applies to TEERATHS..if Gurbani CONDEMNS Teeraths..then how can we go ahead and call our Gurdwars Teeraths...Have Ytaras to hemkunds and Sarovars ?? Double Standards.
ਨਾ ਸੁਚਿ ਸੰਜਮੁ ਤੁਲਸੀ ਮਾਲਾ ॥ 
ਗੋਪੀ ਕਾਨੁ ਨ ਗਊ ਗਆਲਾ ॥ 
ਤੰਤੁ ਮੰਤੁ ਪਾਖੰਡੁ ਨ ਕੋਈ ਨਾ ਕੋ ਵੰਸੁ ਵਜਾਇਦਾ ॥7॥ 
(1035) SGGS Page 1035   No tant mant and PAKHANDS !!
IF for a moment we do take Bhai gurdass at hsi word and say that Waheguru is Gurmantar..then where does this lead to as SGGS has a different view..in SGGS the GURMANTAR is HAR !!
*ਹਰਿ* ਕਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਦੀਓ ਗੁਰਿ ਮੰਤ੍ਰਲੇ ॥ 
(190)
ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ੀ ਅਰਥ : ਮੈਨੂੰ ‘ਹਰਿ’ ਨਾਮ ਦਾ ਗੁਰ-ਮੰਤਰ ਮਿਲਿਆ ਹੈ।​ ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ ਮੰਤ੍ਰਲੇ ਦੀਉ *ਹਰਿ* ਨਾਮ ॥ 
(196)
ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ੀ ਅਰਥ : ਸੱਚੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ ਮੈਨੂੰ ‘ਹਰਿ’ ਨਾਮ ਦਾ ਮੰਤਰ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ।​ ਗੁਰਿ *ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ* ਨਾਮੁ ਮੋਹਿ ਮੰਤ੍ਰਲੇ ਦ੍ਰਿਦ੍ਰੜਾਇਆ ॥
(371)
ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ੀ ਅਰਥ : ਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ ਮੈਨੂੰ ‘ਹਰੀ-ਹਰੀ’ ਨਾਂ ਦਾ ਮੰਤਰ ਦ੍ਰਿੜ੍ਹ ਕਰਵਾਇਆ ਹੈ।
SGGS uses many words..and ALL are meant to guide us towards not just MOUTHING but ACTUALLY REMEBERING and FOLLOWING Grehen..
ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਵਿੱਚ  ਰੱਬੀ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਜਪਣਾ, ਗਾਉਣਾ, ਧਿਆਉਣਾ, ਅਰਾਧਨਾ, ਸੇਵਨਾ, ਸਿਮਰਨਾ ਆਦਿ ਦਾ ਭਾਵ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ  ਗੁਣਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਯਾਦ ਰੱਖਣਾ ਹੀ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਗੱਲ ਇਉਂ ਵੀ ਸਮਝੀ ਜਾ ਸਕਦੀ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਜੇਕਰ ‘ਜਪਣ’ ਦਾ ਅਰਥ  ਬਾਰ-ਬਾਰ ਕੋਈ ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ ਦੁਹਰਾਉਂਦੇ ਰਹਿਣਾ ਹੋਵੇ ਤਾਂ ਜਿਵੇਂ ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ ਦਿਨ-ਰਾਤ  ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਕੀਰਤਿ ਕਰਨ ਦੀ ਤਾਕੀਦ ਕੀਤੀ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਕਿਵੇਂ ਸੰਭਵ ਹੈ?
ਹਰਿ ਕੀਰਤਨੁ ਗਾਵਹੁ ਦਿਨੁ ਰਾਤੀ ਸਫਲ ਏਹਾ ਹੈ ਕਾਰੀ ਜੀਉ।। 
(ਪੰਨਾ 108) SGGS 108​ ਗੁਣ ਗੋਪਾਲ ਗਾਈਅਹਿ ਦਿਨੁ ਰਾਤੀ।।
(ਪੰਨਾ 194) SGGS 194​ ਤਿਸੁ ਸੇਵੀ ਦਿਨੁ ਰਾਤਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਅਮੋਲੁ ਹੈ।।
(ਪੰਨਾ 422) SGGS 422

NO one can be mouthing kirtan day and night..BUT its possible to be FOLLOWING the GUNNS embodied in the Kirtan of Gurbani in our waking hours and sleeping hours


IF we take the Meaning of Japp to be parotting WAHEGURU..then what is the advice about the following tuks from SGGS ?
ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪਿ ਦਿਨਸੁ ਰਾਤਿ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਹਰਿ ਧਨੁ ਜਾਨੁ ॥ 
(21)
ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ੀ ਅਰਥ : ‘ਰਾਮ’ ਨਾਮ ਜਪੋ।​ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਿਆਇਐ ਜਿਸ ਨਉ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਕਰੇ ਰਜਾਇ ॥3॥ 
(28)
ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ੀ ਅਰਥ : ਹਰਿ-ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮ ਜਪੋ।​ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਸਦਾ ਧਿਆਈਐ ਏਕੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਕਰਤਾਰੁ ॥ 
(29)
ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ੀ ਅਰਥ : ‘ਕਰਤਾਰ’ ਨਾਮ ਜਪੋ।​ ਅਹਿਨਿਸਿ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਰਵਿ ਰਹੈ ਨਿਰਭਉ ਨਾਮੁ ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰ ॥
(32)
ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ੀ ਅਰਥ : ‘ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰੁ’ ਨਾਮ ਜਪੋ।​ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪਹੁ ਸਦ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਅੰਤਰ ਕੀ ਗਤਿ ਤਾਹੀ ਜੀਉ ॥3॥ 
(598)
ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ੀ ਅਰਥ : ‘ਨਿਰਮਲ’ ਨਾਮ ਜਪੋ।​ ਨਿਰਭਉ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪਹੁ ਹਰਿ ਰੰਗੇ ॥3॥ 
(648)
ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ੀ ਅਰਥ : ‘ਨਿਰਭਉ’ ਨਾਮ ਜਪੋ।​ ਅਨਦਿਨੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪਹੁ ਬਨਵਾਰੀ ॥ 
(1080)
ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ੀ ਅਰਥ : ‘ਬਨਵਾਰੀ’ ਨਾਮ ਜਪੋ।​ ਨਾਮੁ ਨਿਰੰਜਨੁ ਨੀਰਿ ਨਰਾਇਣ ॥ 
ਰਸਨਾ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਪਾਪ ਬਿਲਾਇਣ ॥
(867)​ ਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰੁ ਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰੁ ਗੁਰੂ ਜਪੁ ਮੰਨ ਰੇ ॥ 
(1401)
ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ੀ ਅਰਥ : ਗੁਰੂ, ਗੁਰੂ ਜਪੋ।​ ਜਪਿ ਮਨ ਸਤਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਸਦਾ ਸਤਿ ਨਾਮੁ ॥ 
(670)
ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ੀ ਅਰਥ : ‘ਸਤਿ ਨਾਮੁ’ ਜਪੋ।​ ਜਪਿ ਮਨ ਹਰਿ ਨਿਰੰਜਨੁ ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰਾ ॥ 
(720)
ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ੀ ਅਰਥ : ਨਿਰੰਜਨ, ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰ ਜਪੋ।​ ਜਪਿ ਮਨ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮ ਜਗੰਨਾਥ ॥ 
(1296)
ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ੀ ਅਰਥ : ਰਾਮ ਜਪੋ, ਜਗੰਨਾਥ ਜਪੋ।​ ਜਪਿ ਮਨ ਗੋਬਿਦ ਮਾਧੋ ॥ 
(1297)
ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ੀ ਅਰਥ : ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਜਪੋ, ਮਾਧੋ ਜਪੋ।​ ਜਪਿ ਮਨ ਪਰਮੇਸੁਰੁ ਪਰਧਾਨੁ ॥ 
(1337)
ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ੀ ਅਰਥ : ਪਰਮੇਸ਼ਰ ਜਪੋ, ਪ੍ਰਧਾਨ ਜਪੋ।​ ਜਪਉ ਜਿਨ ਅਰਜੁਨ ਦੇਵ ਗੁਰੂ ਫਿਰਿ ਸੰਕਟ ਜੋਨਿ ਗਰਭ ਨ ਆਯਉ ॥ 
(1409)
ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ੀ ਅਰਥ : ਗੁਰੂ ਅਰਜੁਨ ਦੇਵ ਨੂੰ ਜਪਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਸੰਕਟ, ਜੂਨਾਂ, ਗਰਭ ਵਿੱਚ ਨਹੀਂ ਆਉਂਦਾ।
Every Possible NAAM is given to be "Japped/Simraned"..except WAHEGURU !! The Last one is..to JAPP ARJUN DEV GURU..in order to escape REBIRTH !!
Its CLEAR that the LITERAL MEANINGS of Japp, Simran etc to mean "mouthing/parotting" are WRONG and out of context all over the Gurbani in SGGS.
What would a MUTE do about Japp/Simran ?? What would a Blind man do about writing Waheguru as aform of Japp/Simran ?? How would a DEAF/MUTE do simran ?? ARE all these EXCLUDED ? NO becasue they can all participate in the Real Japp/Simran IF they follow the advice of SGGS in applying the GUNNS of WAHEGURU.
What will the Japp/Simran advocates say baout Naam Simran of the above NAAMS of Creator say ?? Is that acceptable..and IF NOT why not ??
As a matter of Fact Guur nanak ji our Founder has already CLEARED this in japji Pauree 32
ਇਕ ਦੂ ਜੀਭੌ ਲਖ ਹੋਹਿ ਲਖ ਹੋਵਹਿ ਲਖ ਵੀਸ।।
ਲਖੁ ਲਖੁ ਗੇੜਾ ਆਖੀਅਹਿ ਏਕੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਗਦੀਸ।।
ਏਤੁ ਰਾਹਿ ਪਤਿ ਪਵੜੀਆ ਚੜੀਐ ਹੋਇ ਇਕੀਸ।।
ਸੁਣਿ ਗਲਾ ਆਕਾਸ ਕੀ ਕੀਟਾ ਆਈ ਰੀਸ।।
(ਜਪੁ, ਪਉੜੀ 32)
BILLIONS of TONGUES..and Billions of MOUTHINGS of the Naam are absolutley USELESS IF HIS GUNNS are left unattended by the wayside..not followed..not adopted adapted to our daily LIVES.
HAUMAII is NOT DRIVEN OUT by Mouthing/japping/simran of a word..its driven OUT by:
ਨਾਨਕ ਹੁਕਮੈ ਜੇ ਬੁਝੈ ਤਾ ਹਉਮੈ ਕਹੈ ਨ ਕੋਇ।।
(ਜਪੁ, ਪਉੜੀ 2) IF we OBEY HIS HUKM..Japji Paure 2..
IN FACT a persons HAUMAII will INCREASE due to his..I have done so many japps..simrans..I WROTE WAHEGURU a million times !!!
Another point about the word WAHEGURU in SGGS. Just as the Gurus and the Bhagats have given NEW MEANINGS to the already established Names like RAAM Gopal Hari, Niranjan etc to MEAN the AKAL PURAKH..the CREATOR..the BHATTS have used the WORD "GURU" established and used extensively by the GURUS from nanak Ji onwards...to mean a word of High Praise. The Tuks Japio jin Arjun dev "GURU" is an example. Thus when the Bhatt uses WAHE..GUR..WAHE GUR..WAHE GUR..and then WAHE JIO..he is elevating and stressing the word GUR. This is NOT ONE WORD (WAHEGURU)..WAHE and GUR shoudl be kept separate as is WAHE and JIO !! IF the First few WAHE+GUR are joined..why is WAHE+JIO left alone ?? Because then the mistake becomes obvious. The Word is NOT One word at all.
Another Vital question. Since all the FIVE GURU and ALL bahgats and Sheikh farid Ji and all the rest of the contributors of SGGS have NOT even mentioend WAHEGURU as a WORD/NAAM of Creator even ONCE..then DIDNT they JAPP/SIMMAR this so vital naam even ONCE in their Lives ?? we know this cannot be because the GURUS Lived IMMERSED in NAAM 24/7..so did the Bhagts farid Ji..etc etc..so why no mention of this all imporant SUPER DUPER naam of the creator ?? DID the GURUS keep on mouthing Waheguru waheguru ?? or did they Keep it a SECRET ??
Bhai Gurdass Ji says:
ਖਾਂਡ ਖਾਂਡ ਕਹੈ ਜਿਹਬਾ ਨ ਸਵਾਦੁ ਮੀਠੋ ਆਵੈ
ਅਗਨਿ ਅਗਨਿ ਕਹੈ ਸੀਤ ਨ ਬਿਨਾਸ ਹੈ । 
ਬੈਦ ਬੈਦ ਕਹੈ ਰੋਗ ਮਿਟਤ ਨ ਕਾਹੂ ਕੋ
ਦਰਬ ਦਰਬ ਕਹੈ ਕੋਊ ਦਰਬਹਿ ਨ ਬਿਲਾਸ ਹੈ ।
ਚੰਦਨ ਚੰਦਨ ਕਹਤ ਪ੍ਰਗਟੈ ਨ ਸੁਬਾਸੁ ਬਾਸੁ 
ਚੰਦ੍ਰਦ੍ਰ ਚੰਦ੍ਰਦ੍ਰ ਕਹੈ ਉਜੀਆਰੋ ਨ ਪ੍ਰਗਾਸ ਹੈ ।
ਤੈਸੇ ਗਿਆਨ ਗੋਸਟਿ ਕਹਤ ਨ ਰਹਤ ਪਾਵੈ
ਕਰਨੀ ਪ੍ਰਧਾਨ ਭਾਨ ਉਦਤਿ ਅਕਾਸ ਹੈ ॥
(ਭਾਈ ਗੁਰਦਾਸ, ਕਬਿੱਤ 437)
Saying SUGAR SUGAR..cannot make us taste sweetness..
Saying FIRE FIRE doesnt amke us warm..
Saying DOCTOR DOCTOR wont make us well
Saying Chnadan Chandan doesnt make us smell sweet
Saying MOON MOON MOON wont brighten up the dark Nights
TALKING about GYAAN cannot serve us..and make us Gyanis

*DOING*...is PARAMOUNT.
Is there any need for any more clarity about the utter foolishness of SAYING SAYING SAYING...waheguru/raam/hari/niranjan etc etc. Can anyone HOPE to BECOME as/like WAHEGURU by just saying it...??multiple times a day..writing it ?? OR will he have to get off his butt and DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT !!
Bhai Gurdass Ji again..
ਜੈਸੇ ਖਾਂਡ ਖਾਂਡ ਕਹੈ ਮੁਖਿ ਨਹੀ ਮੀਠਾ ਹੋਇ 
ਜਬ ਲਗ ਜੀਭ ਸਵਾਦ ਖਾਂਡੁ ਨਹੀਂ ਖਾਈਐ ।
ਜੈਸੇ ਰਾਤ ਅੰਧੇਰੀ ਮੈ ਦੀਪਕ ਦੀਪਕ ਕਹੈ 
ਤਿਮਰ ਨ ਜਾਈ ਜਬ ਲਗ ਨ ਜਰਾਈਐ ।
ਜੈਸੇ ਗਿਆਨ ਗਿਆਨ ਕਹੈ ਗਿਆਨ ਹੂੰ ਨ ਹੋਤ ਕਛੁ 
ਜਬ ਲਗੁ ਗੁਰ ਗਿਆਨ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਨ ਪਾਈਐ ।
ਤੈਸੇ ਗੁਰ ਕਹੈ ਗੁਰ ਧਿਆਨ ਹੂ ਨ ਪਾਵਤ 
ਤਬ ਲਗੁ ਗੁਰ ਦਰਸ ਜਾਇ ਨ ਸਮਾਈਐ ॥
(ਭਾਈ ਗੁਰਦਾਸ, ਕਬਿੱਤ 542)
Just as SAYING SUGAR wont bring taste of sweetness to our tongue..UNTIL the TONGUE EATS SUGAR !!
AS a dark night will not light up thru saying LIGHT LIGHT DEEPAK...UNTIL one gets UP and BRINGS IN A REAL LIGHTED LAMP...
Just as SAYING GYAAN GYAAN wont bring KNOWLEDGE..
SO SAYING "GURU" wont bring the GURU UNLESS you bring Him INTO DHYAAN and SERVE HIM..(follow what he says in PRACTISE)​Simple Logic...IF my students could solve algebra by just saying ALGEBRA ALGEBRA..it woudl be so easy to teach maths.. IF I could become the Prime Minister by simply Saying Manmohan manmohan manmohan..it would be so easy..( Side Note: I think LK Advani said so many times..I am the NEXT PM of India...did the SAYING make him the PM ??)
Side Note: is Waheguru Happy to hear so many constantly calling His Naame ? IMHO the ONLY people who are happy to hear their own names called all the time are politicians like Badal, Gurdwara Parbhandaks..Pardhaan sahib Pardhaan sahib..Gyanis like Yours truly..Gyani ji..Gyani ji....etc..BUT the CREATOR is NOT IMPRESSED by such EMPTY and HOLLOW chaploosings (khushamedeen) PANDERINGS !! HE WANTS ACTION..HE DESIRES ACTION..that is why Guur nanak ji would always say..KIRT KARO...NAAM JAPPO...WAAND CHHAKO. ALL THREE ARE ACTION..not Passive in any sense of the word.
SIDE NOTE:\\Even IF..( its a huge IF)..even IF..waheguru is a Gurmantar..why did the GURU not give it in SGGS but left it to HIS MAMMA (Bhai Gurdass Ji) to DISCLOSE ?? Such a vital piece of information..Life and Death situation..and Guru ji leaves it all to his mama Ji to tell us in his vaars !!???? surprising ?? sure !! What else did the GURU leave out of SGGS ?? He did call it our PIO DADDEH DA KHAZANNAH didnt He ?? How did the CROWN JEWELS get left out ?? Admitted Bhai ji was agreat scholar..scribe of SGGS..and a lot more..BUT one thing he wasnt..He wasnt the GURU..Guru ji was Guru Nanak Ji Guru Arjun ji...Guru teg bahdur Ji..guru Gobind Singh ji..  IN GURMATT..relationships (even mamas and sons ) are not imporatnt..ONLY GUNNS..
SO is Bahi Gurdass Ji wrong ? NO..he has been misinterpreted.
What he really means is that the GURU..is the Epitome of all GYAAN...He KNOWS all about the CREATOR...and by PRAISING THE GURU (WAH  GUR WAH GUR )..our HAUMAII will be destroyed...Praising is FOLLOWING in ACTION... Looking at the Vast GUNNS of the True GURU one comes into Wonder..Wah wah..one goes EMOTIONAL..Vismaad...and ONE becomes desirous of EMULATING the GURU..following his actions..do what he DOES...and so one loses ones Haumaii..hankaar..and becoems LIKE THE GURU.
Even looking at ordinary persons..we sometimes say WAH WAH...a good tabla player...a good badminton player..a good piano player..a good swimmer...and the Crowds go ENTHUSIASTIC..wah wah wah..LOOKING at the GURU..Brimming full of the Gunns from the creator..epitome of Humility..kindness..truthfullness..serenity..calmness..who wnt go ESTATIC..WAH GUR WAh GUR WAH GUR...EXACTLY what Bhai Gurdass ji describes and EXACTLY what the BHATTS DESCRIBE in SGGS. THEY were BOTH looking wonderstruck at the GUNNS of the GURU..and thru Him..the GUNNS of the CREATOR !!
When I see My beloved Guru HUGGING the downtrodden shudars that people avoided liek the plague...when I see mY beloved Guru sittign calmly on the Hot Plate and saying I blame no one..tera bhanna meetha laggeh..when i see my Guur taking care of the Lepers and the sick..i SAY WAHEGURU..unconsciously the WAHEGURU escapes my lips.. When I see My beloved Guru sacrificing his FOUR SONS right in front of his eyes..and when I see Paraksh Singh badal sacrificng PUNJAB to save his son...WAHEGURU escapes my LIPS !!
WAH GURU..when we accept and adopt and Follow the SACH GYAAN we are transformed into the KHALAS..the PURE..WAH GURU..by following your actions..GUNNS we OVERCOME the HUNAN FAILINGS..and achieve FATEH over Vikaars... WAH GURU ji ka KHALSA WAH GUR JI KI FATEH. ( Waheguru the Creator doesnt fight wars..doesnt win or lose..He has no need for any victories simply BECAUSE HE IS BOTH VICTOR and LOSER..HE is BOTH SIKH and MUGHAL...SGGS )
When we SIKHS rise above LITERAL MEANINGS...superficial meanings and DELVE DEEP into the DEEPER LAYERS of GURBANI/SGGS/GURU GYAAN..GURU HISTORY...and ADAPT our LIVES to FOLLOW...ONLY THEN will we ever achieve what the Gurus taught us. Superficial....actions result in superficial humans....SHALLOW humans RITUALISTIC HUMANS..going through the actions the motions....and achieving NOTHING.
No offense or malice towards none...:idea::idea::idea::idea::idea::idea::star:​​


----------



## Rupinder.Singh (Aug 12, 2009)

Dear all,

Sat Sri akal g,

this topic is really worth a thought.

Please correct me if I am wrong, but this is what I understand from " Satnaam Waheguru"'

Sat..naam.....................................Truth is your(GOD) name
Wah..hey...Guru.............................O GOD you are great.

now if I write "Waheguru" only once or million times..its meaning is gonna remain the same to me..then why to waste time on writing it 1250000 times and why not to utilize fraction of that time  to understand its meaning rather.

Moreover what is this number game,  chanting 1250000 times, chanting 5000 times etc. what is there in numbers. By playing number game we rather change our goal from understanding shabad to meeting the target of numbers.

Regarding Seechewal BABA, I have read about him in news. This is what I think about him.

When he started he had a vision to do something good. He choose one, to clean up the Kali vein and its surroundings. But now, through lots of adverts, popularity, and awards it has turned into his obsession. He wants to achieve the target no matter if his acts are appreciated by anyone in minority or not. He is focussed on final outcome, which will give him even more popularity. My grandfather tells me "Leadership da nasha, saare nasheyan nalon vadh hunda hai". i.e. Leadership has the highest level of addiction capabilities of all drugs. And addiction of anything leads to wrong decision making.

If baba has forcibly acquired any minor's farmland to achieve his target, then it is his addiction to Leadership and lack of making right decision in this situation and thus diversion from his initial vision. In such initiatives, goals and visions change without any alarms. It looks similar thing happened with Baba too. 

It also shows that Baba is a common man who is falling in these traps, and we don't expect a common man to be perfect and aware of these traps. 

We all know "To err is human". So we should try to forgive him on this, and come up with an action plan if possible so that baba could be made aware to not fall in these wrong decision making in future. 

Planting trees, donating blood, helping community, raising awareness, are some other things that we need to focus on these days. These days everyone is talking about environment, it is a good chance to get involved in these activities as a Sikh and earn respect, recognition and dignity for sikhism through "Service of humanity, environment and society".

PS: Baba is more known for being "Seechwala"  than known for being a Sikh.

Bhul chuk maaf.

Rupinder Singh


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 12, 2009)

Rupinder Ji, Gurfateh.
 in my book....You are RIGHT...on BOTH counts...Waheguru ginntee minntee and baba seechewaal.:welcome: Keep those comments coming....


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 12, 2009)

Here's something that I would like to add. It actually comes from Bhai Ram Singh Kathavachak 
who did katha on the 7th/last day in Seremban 3 days ago.

He said, in a school, a classroom of students have one syllabus, one teacher, one homework, one test and one exam. 
But some score 100%, some 90%, some 50% and some 30%. Why?
What is the difference caused by?

Secondly, he said, the students who score high marks will appreciate the teacher 
and one who scores low marks will find faulty with the teacher, system and everything else.
................................................................................................................

Now I would like to ask you. 
Will the results be the same for everyone who writes Waheguru 51,000 times?

If the answer is NO, then we should not stand in the way. Period.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 12, 2009)

Rupinder Singh ji,

Guru Fateh.

Well said, No one could have said it better. Sikhi is about actions not about writing one word thousands of time. The verses quoted by NamJap ji talks about writing about Ik Ong Kaar, which means planning things in life based on the tools given to us in SGGS, not just writing one word again and again. It is a total waste and it shows that we are ignoring the true message of SGGS, either due to our ignorance or arrogance or a bit of both.

Thanks & Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## harbansj24 (Aug 12, 2009)

Bhai Gur Iqbal Singh ji is multifaceted, complex and a talented person with a lot of energy, organizing and marketing capabilities.

He travels tirelessly allover Punjab, India and abroad and has got his unique style of doing kirtan and Katha. He talks about social evils afflicting Punjab.

His Mata Kaula Trust is doing a lot of work for disadvantaged women. His trust brings out a well written  bi monthly journal "Sifit Salah".

He had earlier organized Kirtan, Nitnem and Shabad recitation competetion among children.
Is writing waheguru  51000 times is waste of time and money? Well I do not know.
Maybe for some it is. Maybe for some it is a blissful experience. There cannot be a simple answer to that.


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 12, 2009)

YouTube - Bhai Joginder Singh Riar - Kabir Lootna Hai Te Loot Lei


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Aug 12, 2009)

waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 12, 2009)

Mai ji (the ice cream eater ) 

Your lines of text are not even. Please start all over again. :ice::ice::ice::ice::ice:


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Aug 12, 2009)

Narayanjot ji,

waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru
waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru waheguru



> Mai ji (the ice cream eater
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(I tired to copy/paste your  comment and somehow, all those "waheguru'"s printed out.  Somehow, I just couldn't bring myself to delete them.

Please see the heart and not the result.

Chardi kala!  :ice:

Mai, TINK, CRf, TH, SICL


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 12, 2009)

Mai ji

You will have to do on paper then. :welcome: technology cannot be trusted. i know that you want to get full credit for all those waheguru's :}{}{}: only thing to do. :rofl!!:


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Aug 12, 2009)

Narayanjot ji,

I'm sure Waheguru ji will give me full credit!  

:Luv:

So there!:u):

Chardi kala!  :ice:

Mai, SICL


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 12, 2009)

I am not worried about Waheguru. It's the other one -- you know the one who is giving out all the assignments. :{;o:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 12, 2009)

mai ji, 

just how many ? and did you type them out individually ? is it the same in Gurmukhi ?
were you thinking about Waheguru...or concentrating on the alphabets of the keyboard..
I am  two finger typist..so i have to look at the keys..although soemtimes the fingers are behind the mind..and one is quicker than the other..that is why so"e"..m the Left finger was quicker and typed the e before the right one touched M..result..error soem some !!
Good luck with more wahegurus...

BTW my neices are also going to SULTANPUR LODHI today to pass up their Copy books with 51,000 wahegurus written on them...their school "cancelled all homework for a week"..to enable the students to do this... imagine how much "homework" was cancelled all over Punjab ?? Maybe Guriqbal Singh should extend this project further to a Year long ongoing one so that students can spend a year extra in school...after all there  isnt much employment anyway for them when they leave schools..so few years repeated wont do any damage.. he he.. My neices are in Std Five in Guru harkrishan Public School Sultanpur and they were so excited they phoned me early morning...writing Waheguru is so much fun..maths is so hard and boring..and English..so difficult..said the elder one..WAY TO GO...I told the proud dad...:welcome:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 12, 2009)

Mai Harinder Kaur said:


> Narayanjot ji,
> 
> I'm sure Waheguru ji will give me full credit!
> 
> ...



HE WILL. and lots of Ice Cream too.:ice::ice::ice::ice::ice::ice btw do you taste the Ice Cream when you press the icon..I DO !! he he he contrary to what bhai gurdass Ji wrote...


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Aug 12, 2009)

Nothing to worry about, ji.  Waheguru!






With thanks to Simmal Tree


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Aug 12, 2009)

Gyani Jarnail Singh ji,



> just how many ? and did you type them out individually ? is it the same in Gurmukhi ?
> were you thinking about Waheguru...or concentrating on the alphabets of the keyboard..
> I am two finger typist..so i have to look at the keys..although soemtimes the fingers are behind the mind..and one is quicker than the other..that is why so"e"..m the Left finger was quicker and typed the e before the right one touched M..result..error soem some !!
> Good luck with more wahegurus...


I actually typed out 36 of them, 6 rows of 6 each. Not all at one time, though.  At different times during the day, I opened that tab and typed a few.  I actually can manage to type and think of Waheguru at the same time.  This may be a woman thing.  I often jap naam while cooking, cleaning, walking, whatever.  In my younger days while changing diapers.

I would have to concentrate if I were typing in Gurmukhi, as I have never done that before, although I do have the fonts in my fonts folder.  Perhaps someday when I get a bunch of spare time, I'll make that a project.

 Then I did the copy/paste thing.

I am a one-handed typist still, since I have not yet succeeded in learning to move the fingers of my left hand independently.  I do use all five fingers, though.  

Chardi kala! :ice:  (Ice cream without calories?!  And Waheguru!!  Who could ask for more?)

Mai, SICL


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 13, 2009)

The "I" in your Jap....interesting..is Waheguru Ji trying to pass you a message ?
I is what causes all the problems...I, ME, MY, MINE...all these are bad news..especially in "Jap"...its like a drop of lemon juice in Milk...milk will spoil !!
Incidentally THAT is the "message" I am trying to put across when i began this Thread..the "I" factor...so I dont know if this is a coincidence..or ??
Cheers..I love this thread...opened so many "windows" on so many people...


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Aug 13, 2009)

Gyani Jarnail Singh ji,
You wrote:



> The "I" in your Jap....interesting..is Waheguru Ji trying to pass you a message ?
> I is what causes all the problems...I, ME, MY, MINE...all these are bad news..especially in "Jap"...its like a drop of lemon juice in Milk...milk will spoil !!
> Incidentally THAT is the "message" I am trying to put across when i began this Thread..the "I" factor...so I dont know if this is a coincidence..or ??
> Cheers..I love this thread...opened so many "windows" on so many people...


I wondered if anyone would notice My "edit note."

I thought the same thing when I noticed that strange I out of nowhere that crept into My jap.  "j Iap".  Not a coincidence.  "Coincidence" is a null concept.  Waheguru has an interesting sense of humour, eh? 

Someone once challenged me to go through an entire day without using a single personal pronoun.  Can you imagine a day without a single:  I, me, my, mine, etc?  It would be heavenly, but I guess I'm not ready for heaven (whatever that may be.)  And no fair to use your name in place of the pronoun!  I have never made it for more than a few minutes, even after repeated attempts.

Just a thought, if the lemon juice drops into the milk, why not make paneer?  (There must be a lesson there, but who knows what it might be?)

Chardi kala!  :ice:


----------



## Hardip Singh (Aug 13, 2009)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> The "I" in your Jap....interesting..is Waheguru Ji trying to pass you a message ?
> I is what causes all the problems...I, ME, MY, MINE...all these are bad news..especially in "Jap"...its like a drop of lemon juice in Milk...milk will spoil !!
> Incidentally THAT is the "message" I am trying to put across when i began this Thread..the "I" factor...so I dont know if this is a coincidence..or ??
> Cheers..I love this thread...opened so many "windows" on so many people...


 
Gyani jee,
Than Sir, what is the output of this thread. What exactly is the true way to Naamjup. Should we stop reciting the word Waheguru or Our karmaa are the only things which will prove our true Naamjup?
Moreover, what we means from the tuk 'Waheguru gur manter hai jup humma khoie'. Pl clerify.
Guru Fateh
Hardip Singh


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 13, 2009)

> mai ji,
> 
> just how many ? and did you type them out individually ? is it the same in Gurmukhi ?
> were you thinking about Waheguru...or concentrating on the alphabets of the keyboard..


:happy:

Amazingly I have seen a woman do 4 things at the same time. 
While driving her car, she held her infant and breast-fed him, not only that, 
she was also talking to me and as well as talking to her 5-year old daughter who 
was at the back seat. A man couldn't do such a thing at all because God made him different ?


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 13, 2009)

We are remarkable :welcome:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 13, 2009)

Hardip Singh said:


> Gyani jee,
> Than Sir, what is the output of this thread. What exactly is the true way to Naamjup. Should we stop reciting the word Waheguru or Our karmaa are the only things which will prove our true Naamjup?
> Moreover, what we means from the tuk 'Waheguru gur manter hai jup humma khoie'. Pl clerify.
> Guru Fateh
> Hardip Singh



Guru Piayario Jio,
Hardip Singh Ji,
Gurfateh.

Did you read the Post #46 i wrote a page or so back ? Its mostly in Punjabi..si i dont know if your Punajbi is good...or you may have missed it.
Anyway the Nichorr..or essence on this imho..is
1. Bhai Gurdass Jis Tuk you quoted is MISINTERPRETED as it goes AGAINST the Gurbani of SGGS. This Tuk is LITERALLY TRANSLATED to mean that WAH GUR - is GURUMANTAR and "japping" thsi one WORD destroys Haumaii.
First of all this word WAH + GUR are TWO words and not one.
Second of all Gurbani is agaisnt all Mantars/Jantars/Jaaps rattans...plenty of Tuks are there and i have given a few in my post 46.
Thirs IF we take the Literal Translation of Japp to mean "SAYING"...as with Tongue...then GURBANI in SGGS has so many TUKS that mention so many NAMES...BUT NOT a single mention of WAH_E_GURU. Gurbani tells us to "japp" Raam, Har, Niranjan, Gopal, etc etc BUT NEVER once WAHEGURU. This Comes form Bhai Gurdass Ji..who as i have said is NOT THE GURU..he is just the mama ji. WHY would GURU JI keep this SECRET and allow the Mama ji to reveal it ?? NONE of the Gurus, the Bhagats ever used this word even once.... the Bhatt use it as WAH..for praise of GURU...and these GURUS are the FIVE they have seen as GURU Nanak Ji..to Guru Arjun ji...IN FACT if there is any name to be Japped according to THIS BHATTS..it is...." JAPIO JIN ARJUN DEV GURU !!!..which also measn to EMULATE the QUALITIES of Guur Arjun ji...not just go on SAYING his name and hope to become like HIM !!
So Sau hath Rassa sireh te Gandh...JAPP in Gurmatt means to DO...ACTION...REMEMBER those ATTRIBUTES of WAHEGURU..that you can...and ACT ON THEM..PRACTISE THEM...24/7.
A lot of people say SATNAAM  SATNAAM..SACH.....BUT when it comes to SPEAK THE TRUTH..they tell LIES...they CHEAT...
Japji Sahib already told us..LAKH Jeebhaan..lakh vareen "japp"..NO USE AT ALL !!!..IF this is NOT REFLECTED IN OUR DAILY LIVES !!

The EMPHASIS is on ACTION...EMULATION......PRACTICE...It is not idly said..PRACTISE MAKES PERFECT..that is WHY the SIKHS earlier were PERFECT..while MOST SIKHS TODAY are Kacheh dhillarr mattheh "show off" types..all talk and no action ...

I am not stopping anyone from saying WAHEGURU with LOVE/DEVOTION....wonder at the CREATOR....say as much as you like.......BUT PRACTISE HIM MORE....ONLY PRACTISE HELPS mould CHARACTER....helps us become Model SIKHS. For Each ONE time I "SAY" Waheguru...I PROMISE MYSELF..I will SPEAK the TRUTH... I WILL BE CALM in the face of Provocation...I will NOT insult anyone...I will not be ANGRY..I will Not be LOBHEE..Hnakaree..KAAMI...I will NOT listen to ninda Chughlee...and I KEEP a RECORD...so far MY WAHEGURUS are badly in the RED...I FAILED to PRACTISE much more than I said WAHEGURU !! That is my Personal battle...to be a better Sikh....I find I can "SAY" Waheguru much more than I can Carry OUT His Attributes...saying is so much EASIER...:welcome:
Anyother point..please do ask...dass will try and answer as to my ability.


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 13, 2009)

In Ramkali Dakhni on Ang 930, this tuk appears. 
There definitely is a history about it which I do not know. Gyani Ji, kindly throw some light on it.

ਸੁਣਿ  ਪਾਡੇ  ਕਿਆ  ਲਿਖਹੁ  ਜੰਜਾਲਾ  ॥ 
सुणि पाडे किआ लिखहु जंजाला ॥ 
Suṇ pāde ki▫ā likẖahu janjālā. 
Listen, O Pandit, O religious scholar, why are you writing about worldly debates? 

ਲਿਖੁ  ਰਾਮ  ਨਾਮ  ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਗੋਪਾਲਾ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
लिखु राम नाम गुरमुखि गोपाला ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Likẖ rām nām gurmukẖ gopālā. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
As Gurmukh, write only the Name of the Lord, the Lord of the World. ||1||Pause||


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 13, 2009)

Naam japp ji,
I dont know about any story..but heres my understanding..

Guur nanak ji Sahib is addressing the Pandit..Why are you so "involved" in this Worldly TRAP of MAYA...( as WE all are..work//children///house//bank accounts//honour///pride/family//etc..cetc...etc..making money money money and our positions in this world)  JANJAALA..

You ( of all people !!) should be WRITING...His Naam on YOUR Mann..meaning You should be the Leader by Example of ACTING OUT The Creators attributes..be humble, be kind, be compassionate, be soft spoken...PRACTISING THESE...and You attain GURMUKHTA..the ability to FACE the Gopala..the Creator.

On the contrary..IF the Pandit carries on his greedy money grabbing ways..he will NOT be having the Gurmukhta..be able to FACE the Creator..he will be Hiding his face in SHAME...as a MANMUKH. WE Will face the same consequences as Manmukhs..and the choice is up to us...because ONLY the MANN is the "FACE" that will accompany US..and the NAAM has to be WRITTEN on it to make it Gurmukh Quality.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 13, 2009)

Naam japp ji, Gurfateh.
I am not aware of any story..But heres my understanding of these Tuks..

Oankaar is a very important bani of Guru nanak ji Sahib and it reiterates much of Guru Jis sikhias/Teachings/Message in a very plain and no nonsense manner. I have always advocated that this Bani shoudl be part of any gursikhs Nitnem..together with Asa di vaar, Japji Sahib, Anand sahib and so on. Its bani much neglected by Sikhs.

The Pandit is being told in plain and simple manner... DESIST from your behaviour..pretending to be holy, giving out favours in the Creators Name in return for gifts of food, clothes, money etc..deep in the JANJAALA..the World of MAYA. Although addressed to the Pandit..it equally applies to us all...we are so deep into our WORDLY TRAP..ourwork..our families..our responsibilities..our Rat race to be the richest, most famous, whatever...that we FORGET our PURPOSE.

OUR PURPOSE is to...BECOME GURMUKHS...acquire that FACE with which we can FACE the Creator..the Gopala with PRIDE..instead of a MANMUKH FACE which we have to HIDE IN SHAME.

HOW do we acquire that GURMUKHTA ?..Simple answer..BY "WRITING HIS NAAM ON OUR MINDS"....and That means allowing OUR MINDS..and Hence our ACTIONS to REFLECT HIS NAAM....be TRUTHFUL..be kind..be compassionate..be humble..be mitth bollrra speak with softness and sweetness ( AS Guru Arjun ji declares HIS SAJJAN to be..Mitth Bollrra ji har sajjan MERA..kadeh na boleh kaurra !!)..be honest....ALL "ACTIONS TO BE PRACTISED DAILY"..so that bit by bit OUR LIVES CHANGE towards GURMUKHTAA and we leave OUR MANMUKHTAA far behind.

Side note: Ever wonder IF Guru Arjun Ji just wrote ( on paper)..Mitth Bollrra ji har sajjan mera..OR did Guru Arjun ji Himslef also EMULATE this action in His daily Life. If we read his life..we will know that Guru Arjun ji was very very soft spoken, humble and sweet. On the Hot Plate he declared..DOSH na kahoon devohn..Tera bhanna meetha laggeh.

WE too "say" such things (commonly heard at saskaar time )..haan ji Usda Bhanna see..mannna hee painna hai..blah blah..MOSTLY its SMALL TALK..we dont MEAN IT..because OUR ACTIONS SHOW the opposite..we CRY and we wail loudly...we "miss" our loved ones departed so much..we tear our hair out in frustration..WHY ?? Why?? did you take away my father..my mother..my sister ?? we ask God !! AND IF its NOT our close one and we just attended it for sake of far off reason acquaintance etc..then we FORGET the whole thing as soon as we are in our cars and heading home...soem peoples Handphones RING even during Antim Ardass at the Saskaars !! and they ANSWER THEM too....the "world has to go on" is the reason given...actually its HYPOCRACY..we have just "written" his naam on PAPER !! NOT on our MIND/HIRDAH/HEART/MANN.
We are so soft spoken..so humble..so sweet to a Business friend..to our Boss..BUT not the same towards the BEGGAR..tugging at our sleeve !!! WE are PLAY ACTING !!! JANJAALA !!! TRAPPED.

TRUE "WRITING" of His Naam..Raam Gopal...is to EMULATE HIM..in all our actions to CHANGE our Manmukh loves to GURMUKH Lives. Raam ..Ramiah hoiyah..so MUST BE REMEMBERED every MOMENT....GOPALA..CREATOR/CARETAKER..so must be REGARDED as such in each of our ACTIONS..its all HIS..kia MERA ?? but can we ?? Even before anyone can ask us..is this shiny new BMW yours..we go ahead and say..ITS MINE..abd I bought it CASH (MY CASH)..because I am SO Clever..my boss gave ME  a rasie !! CAN such a FACE..be shown to HIM with Pride..can we claim our SACHA PIRRH>>SEAT ?? NO. ALL thsoe books in whcih we wrote millions of naams will be left behind..or sold off in RADDEE by our descendants..WHAT we will TAKE with US..will be the NAAM we "wrote" on our Mann...with our ACTIONS.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 14, 2016)

OOps..sorry folks...I wrote that first post No. 70..and posted it..but the Browser died on me...i waited for a few minutes..nothing...just BLANK...
so I reloaded and began again....and this time took a little longer...sent it again..and again the Browser kaput...balnk..OH i thought..will I have to write again...so I went off to do some chores..pay my taxes ( IN Malaysia we pay whats called Assesment Taxes twice a year to teh Local Municiplaities)..and had just reopened my browser to begin answerign Naam japp Jis enquiry..when i saw BOTH my replies already posted...viola..Thanks Guru Ji..I do have other chores to attend to..besides rewritign the same post..Chardeekalla jios and forgive the duplicity...( I can NEVER write the exact same post Twice...if i lose it..the second rewrite will be a lot different...and third rewrite even more so..) SORRY.:wink:


----------



## Parma (Mar 14, 2016)

Mai Harinder Kaur said:


> Gyani Jarnail Singh ji,
> You wrote:
> 
> I wondered if anyone would notice My "edit note."
> ...



It's a good experiment I was asked to do that as a kid it enables you to use more polite polished word's like. Please and thank you an so on, instead of caveman basics like Oi. Its a Good game.


----------

